# RBY - Rockeby Biomed



## tarnor (8 November 2005)

With all the bird flu mania around RBY apparently have a test that only takes 10 minutes to identify the deadly virus. With countries rushing to buy antivirals and bird flu preparedness becoming a major political issue...  you would think that there would be some demand...

Fitted my HA (hype analysis) criteria today and got in at open... sold and re-entered near close.

Obviously hoping it goes up further tomorrow. The 2 year chart made me hold overnight...

Lets see what tommorow brings.


----------



## malachii (8 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I had a great run with this one today - in and out 3 times making a profit on each.  I didn't have the guts to hold it overnight but I will watch it tommorrow!

malachii


----------



## michael_selway (8 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				malachii said:
			
		

> I had a great run with this one today - in and out 3 times making a profit on each.  I didn't have the guts to hold it overnight but I will watch it tommorrow!
> 
> malachii




how much about did u make each time?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (8 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				malachii said:
			
		

> I had a great run with this one today - in and out 3 times making a profit on each.  I didn't have the guts to hold it overnight but I will watch it tommorrow!
> 
> malachii




Definately a trader's gamble with these stocks. Well done today!


----------



## tarnor (9 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

i'm out on close today made about 5k out of it all up.. might be more left in it but don't want to get greedy and lose it all...

gl if your still in...


----------



## malachii (9 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

You did better than me.  I didn't trade it today (had to work!) but yesterdays 3 trades scored me about 500 per trade.  I was only taking small (about .2 cents per trade) bites.  I was too chicken to hold for anymore than about 30 mins at a time - I've been burnt before with these flash in the pan stocks!

malachii


----------



## tarnor (12 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

yeah my trades were pretty similar, was pretty nervy about it also.. got in on open ,
        034 out at .049
        048            049
        046            049
was a lot of fun.. only take these oportunities when they come up, and not try to look for it all the time... 

Announcement on Friday didnt really focus on their bird flu test... not sure if anyone is still interested in this one i'm definitely not game for the moment...
seems like the WHO isn't too interested....


----------



## tarnor (12 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



> -- Rockeby, a Singaporean company, has launched 10-minute bird-flu testing kits, it was announced Friday.
> 
> Although the World Health Organization does not currently endorse any tests for avian influenza, it plans to standardize international testing for the disease.
> 
> An American test mentioned in Wednesday`s Fluwrap will be released through the WHO in January. When asked about the Rockeby test, WHO officials declined to comment.




http://news.monstersandcritics.com/...undup_Young_and_healthy_most_affected_by_H5N1


----------



## tarnor (12 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

also i don't think people realise that it also requires lab testing..



> Developed by Rockeby biomed's Thai partner Pacific Biomed, the kits do not specifically target the deadly H5N1 strain of bird flu.
> .
> What it does is test for all type A flu. All bird flu is type A.
> .
> ...




http://www.todayonline.com/articles/83840.asp

not dissing the stock still has a small market cap, future news etc 
cheers


----------



## michael_selway (13 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> i'm out on close today made about 5k out of it all up.. might be more left in it but don't want to get greedy and lose it all...
> 
> gl if your still in...




wow nice, have u ever made losses with these kind of trades?


----------



## tarnor (14 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

of course!! the thing is to have tight exits so these losses are mitigated by your wins..

you will see two of those trades were very small... a quick buy and sell on little runs.. when its got a lot of churn you can slip in and out,, making little profits on the fluctation but if it crashes and you dont leave you could be in trouble..

When i first started dabbling in the market i got burned heaps.. would ride it up.. be in nice profit and let it all slip away when the traders bailed... Or worse buy in on news when thier had been rumour or expectancy with a big pre run up in sp and get massacred in the sell on fact... instead of taking the loss the money would sit thier, as the stock entered a down trend  dreaming of a day when it would spike again..  At this point people talk themselves up instead of accepting thier mistake and call it a 'bottom draw stock' eventually you give up and move on.. or it does spike and you bail happy to finally get your money back 6 months later.... then it will likely just keep going and you wont be able to look anymore   

today rby's price fell below its open after thier announcement last week.. This means that all the millions of dollars that have traded through it in the last week is now sitting at a loss...  What to do? hold in hope, call it a bottom draw stock?.. or join the slow and long downtrend of unhappy punters leaving with thier tales between thier legs...   (it could also spike again but whats the safer risk, most of these type of stocks dont get back to where they were until thier 'concept' is backed by solid evidence of economic viability - proof of concept - profit..)

thats just how i see it anyway..

I only jump in now  straight after an announcement if im sure it will run hard.. im trying to improve trading little movements in churn but i still need to work on this.. i misjudged this today with bta and dropped some profit that should have been locked in.,   but ive made so many wins on it its not really a concern

It can be pretty profitable but it is gambling a lot of the time, and a lot of luck...   I had to lend all of my investment money to my mum who was in a really tight jam between houses. working casual at the moment i had a small parcel of about 2k.. which ive been experimenting with and didn't really care if i lost it all.. so just throwing it around everywhere.. on whatever is the next thing..  I thougth i would try this now that ive had a few years experience and migth make better day trades then when i was originally overconfident a few years back  

a few months ago with that little parcel i qualified for the spp in bta at .76c with a quick little trade I then bought the full 5k alottment after turning the original 2k into 5k.. then the spp i sold trading in and out of a few shares and back into bta getting little movements.  Just throwing the parcel round i got into rby then back into bta straight after and got another run on that.. :/  its defiantely gambling and lucky but the 2k's now 21k and was money i was ready to lose..

so it can work! particaully with little amounts, and way to much time on ones hands!  would be much harder with bigger amounts (particually noticing it now since the parcel has grown so much) 

No expert.. just experimenting with some  agressive trading.. probably got lucky with rby glad to be out... cheers


----------



## malachii (14 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I completely agree with Tarnor!!!

I dont go looking for these stocks but when they present themselves I jump in but nowdays with extremely tight stop losses.  You only need to take little bites and with huge turnover (i think this one was in the hundred million plus share turnover on the first day) it's not that hard.  But when it falls - LOOKOUT - 'cos they go quick and you'll get squashed in the stampede!  I dont hold them overnight and will try and get out before 3pm when all the daytraders start to dump their stocks.  I'll look at them the next day but it is even rarer that I'll enter the next day.  It's like trying to hold a tiger by the tail!

Great when it goes your way - but can be expensive if it goes bad and you dont cut losses immediately!

malachii


----------



## silenthree (29 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Hong Kong, Singapore stocking up for H5N1 testing
Mon Nov 28, 2005 11:04 AM GMT 

By Tan Ee Lyn

HONG KONG (Reuters) - Health authorities in wealthier parts of Asia are stocking up on diagnostic kits and chemicals to detect the deadly H5N1 bird flu virus, which experts fear could mutate and trigger a pandemic that could kill millions.

In Hong Kong, government laboratories have bought more reagents, or chemicals used in testing for the virus, while private doctors in Singapore will soon be urged to stockpile rapid-test diagnostic kits, industry sources said.

Governments everywhere are scrambling to stock up on anti-viral drugs Tamiflu and Relenza. These are believed to reduce the symptoms and complications caused by the H5N1 virus, which is part of the influenza A type of viruses.

But both drugs are expensive and supplies are tight.

To prevent wastage and severe strain on healthcare systems, medical experts say it is crucial to quickly eliminate other forms of influenza, such as B and C, and narrow diagnoses down as far as possible to H5N1.

Tests on samples are now conducted mostly in laboratories and can take up to a week for World Health Organisation-affiliated laboratories to confirm if they are positive for H5N1.

In Hong Kong, a health department spokesman told Reuters in an email that the government has "stocked up reagents for influenza A H5 testing to cater for the pandemic setting, in line with the anticipated upsurge in workload".

In Singapore, steps are being taken to encourage private doctors to stock up on diagnostic kits.

"The Ministry of Health and Singapore Medical Association ... are putting up steps to advise our GPs and doctors to stockpile these rapid tests as well," said Tan Sze Wee, a council member of the association, by telephone.

RAPID TEST

Tan is also managing director of Singapore-based biotechnology firm Rockeby, which sells test kits that it says can detect the H5N1 virus in birds and humans in 10 minutes.

"When you look at one million people getting hit (in Hong Kong), or Singapore's half a million, the public sector cannot cope with the numbers, you need the GPs to cooperate in this."

Hong Kong and Singapore are working on the basis of dispensing anti-viral drugs to people during a pandemic once they show severe symptoms or are diagnosed with influenza A, and if they have suspicious case histories, such as having had contact with poultry in countries with outbreaks of the disease.

There are three families of influenza viruses: A, B and C. Influenza A viruses infect mammals and birds, while B and C infect only humans.

Type A viruses are responsible for seasonal flu infections across the globe in humans. They can cause epidemics and pandemics because they are genetically unstable and can undergo major reassortments of genetic material called antigenic shifts. These can lead to new variants for which humans have no immunity.

Populations tend to have more resistance to types B and C because they only undergo antigenic drifts, or smaller genetic changes, and have more similarity with previous strains.

However, some experts doubt widespread testing could be carried out even by the most sophisticated medical systems in the event of a crisis.

"In a catastrophic situation, I don't think a diagnosis will be made for each and every case. In the initial stages, it may be crucial, but in the event of hundreds of thousands of people getting infected, it will not be possible for every one to get tested," said infectious disease expert Lo Wing-lok, who advises the government in Hong Kong on emerging diseases.

"Tamiflu will be dispensed to those with severe symptoms and who are suspected to have contracted the virus. But those with mild symptoms will not be given because of limited supply."

Source: Reuters


----------



## silenthree (30 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Lots of activity going on


----------



## silenthree (30 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Moving nicely, should see this continue its run for Thursday.

An annoucement is due regarding orders.

Keep a close eye on this stock (place it on your watch list)


----------



## tarnor (30 November 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

lol hi krisberry..

its looking pretty bullish a bit more volume would be better though. Its usually only been at these levels after an announcement.. if it starts chomping into the 5's it could trigger a frenzy...  tommorow will be the test i think..


----------



## silenthree (1 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Sydney - Thursday - December 1: (RWE Aust Business News) -

Rockeby biomed (ASX:RBY) has reached an agreement with OraSure
Technologies to serve as the exclusive distributor in Singapore of the
OraQuick Rapid HIV 1/2 Antibody Test.

The announcement was made in conjunction with World AIDS Day, a
global effort that is commemorated annually on December 1.

Rockeby will immediately launch a pilot program and, pursuant to
the agreement, intends to distribute and market OraQuick to governmental
agencies, hospitals, licensed physicians, clinics, and outreach and
rehabilitation centres throughout Singapore.

The OraQuick test can detect the presence of antibodies to both
HIV-1 and HIV-2 and is suitable for use with oral fluid, venipuncture and
fingerstick whole blood samples.

The results of the test are available within 20 minutes.

A similar rapid HIV test sold by OraSure in the United
States has received approval by the US Food and Drug Administration.

        Rockeby shares last traded at 5c.


----------



## sam76 (1 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Does anyone want to speculate on the drop today?

From what I know it can take up to a week for an HIV test.

I would have thought a 20 minute turnaround would be benificial for the patient???

Thanks.

Sam.


----------



## tarnor (1 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

i'll have a shot for what its worth

I think what we saw was just a failed break on that rock solid resitance just above 5c..

when the first announcement sent this skyward from 1c most of the shares turnover happened in the high 4's 5 mark..  many traders could have got caught out here..

The follow up bird test announcement saw an open on 5c if i recall but couldn't break the resistance.. In that announcement first delivery was expected by the first of dec.. a lot of the  build up in the sp could have been anticipating more positive news today or tommorow.. 

The bullish close yesterday sparked lots of interest early today as it tryed to push thru the low 5's but the HIV ann just didnt provide another of a boost to kick it thru the sellers, when it was obvious the sellers were to strong everyone bailed.. plus by that time the whole asx was copping a bit of a beating also...

I still think your going to need some fairly significant announcements with decent dollars attached to get it up and away, likely to just to drift aroun din the 4's untill then..

good effort though..


----------



## tarnor (1 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

As far as the HIV test goes it migth help then shake some of the concerns that they were just trying to jump on the bird flu pumpathon




> New test kit can detect HIV in 20 minutes
> By Hasnita A. Majid, Channel NewsAsia
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stories/singaporelocalnews/view/181404/1/.html


----------



## silenthree (7 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

RBY on the way back up again, after the recent placement at 3.5 cents.

RBY is cashed up and ready to promote/distribute its bird flu and HIV test kits.

Hopefully see a few annoucements shortly confirming the above


----------



## michael_selway (7 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				silenthree said:
			
		

> RBY on the way back up again, after the recent placement at 3.5 cents.
> 
> RBY is cashed up and ready to promote/distribute its bird flu and HIV test kits.
> 
> Hopefully see a few annoucements shortly confirming the above




Hi any sources/links?

Thanks


----------



## silenthree (7 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

The annoucement released to the market on the 21st of Nov. mentions the bird flu kits are expected to be distributed from 1st of December throughout South East Asia.  RBY holders are awaiting an annoucement to confirm this.

On the 1st of December an annoucement was released to the market in regards to the HIV.  RBY is to be the distributor of the test throughout Singapore.

A recent share placement at 3.5 cents has allowed RBY to raise up to $1.575 million (b4 costs).

RBY is also using this additional capital to expand into the U.S. and European markets.

Hope this information helps you!

Source:

ASX
www.rockeby.com


----------



## ers_6 (8 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Are they a good buy today or tomorrow??

yes or no...

What does everyone think.....


----------



## silenthree (8 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

A little more information: the news is a little old though

Rockeby shares soar on bird flu tests


November 8, 2005 - 8:59AM 


Shares in little known biotechnology company Rockeby Biomed soared after the firm said it had international distribution rights to two new tests for bird flu.

The anti-fungal test developer, which has a market capitalisation of about $3 million, said the deal will positively impact its results this year.

The Singapore-based company will roll-out the tests in the Asia-Pacific, Europe and South Africa as part of a deal with Pacific Biotech Co Ltd in Thailand.

The Rockeby shares pushed up to an intra-day high of 5.6 cents before closing up 3.2 cents - or 267 per cent - at 4.4 cents on Tuesday.

The stock topped turnover on the Australian Stock Exchange with 200 million shares traded.

Managing director Sze Wee Tan said he had been overwhelmed by the market’s reaction.

"I have been totally caught off guard with the market reaction," he said.

Dr Tan was unable to estimate the potential market for the products, but expects Rockeby will benefit in the current year.

"We are probably going to expect this to factor quite positively towards our current 2006 financial year," he said.

Health experts around the world have warned a worldwide bird flu pandemic could occur if the virus, which has killed 63 people in Asia, mutates.

The treat of bird flu has recently supported shares in bigger biotechs CSL, which is trialling a vaccine for the illness, and Biota, whose influenza drug, Relenza, can be used as a treatment.

Rockeby will target the two ten-minute tests, which Pacific Biotech will make under the Rockeby brand, to government agencies, hospitals and clinics.

The first can be used on bird faeces and blood to detect the H5N1 strain of the virus while the second would be used to detect the deadly strain in humans.

The H5N1 strain has recently spread to eastern Europe and is expected to move into the Middle East and Africa.

Dr Tan said the tests had substantial advantages over other alternatives which rely on transferring samples to a laboratory.

"There is an urgent need for a quick, reliable test for avian flu," he said.

Rockeby - which is also developing tests for fungal conditions such as thrush - said the World Health Organisation (WHO) had called for new methods of detecting bird flu to prevent a pandemic.

The company said the international health body had also criticised veterinary controls in the most risk-prone countries as being weak.


----------



## silenthree (9 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Sounds like the first shipment is on its way and the second is ready to be shipped...

"The first shipment of avian and human influenza test were shipped out this week. The demand for the kits was very positive, and we are now planning the second shipment to be sent before Christmas. We will be providing the update to the market shortly."

Best regards,

Sze Wee

All on track!

Source: 

www.hotcopper.com.au
member: Triple-X


----------



## silenthree (9 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I would like to draw your attention to this quote below in the following news article...

"More than 63 million chicken, ducks and other poultry have died from the virus or been culled. "

RBY has a test kit that test poultry for the flu.

Millions of these birds were culled for no reason.

Wasted food that could have feed millions of people.

RBY are in discussion with poultry producers and are keen to sell their kits




Boy dies of bird flu
From correspondents in Bangkok
09dec05

A FIVE-year-old boy has died of bird flu in central Thailand, marking the country's 14th death from the H5N1 virus, health authorities said today.

The boy died on Wednesday in a hospital in Ongkharak district of Nakhon Nayok province, a senior health ministry official said ahead of a press conference by Health Minister Pinit Jarusombat.

"The laboratory tests results came out Thursday, confirming that he had H5N1," the official said.

Fourteen of the boy's relatives had been placed under surveillance, she said.

Thailand has made strides in curbing the disease, recruiting 900,000 volunteers to monitor for any outbreaks and beginning to produce its own version of the anti-viral drug Tamiflu. 

But it has nonetheless struggled to eradicate the disease, which began to again infect humans in late October. The winter months are considered the most dangerous for bird flu.

The latest death marks the 22nd confirmed case of bird flu in Thailand since the H5N1 virus was first detected here nearly two years ago.

More than 63 million chicken, ducks and other poultry have died from the virus or been culled.


----------



## silenthree (13 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Still cannot understand why anybody would sell this stock, with confirmation annoucements on the way.

RBY has $$$$$$$$$$$$ written all over it.

It really is a no-brainer stock.

Even if you know nothing about the stock market or trading, you can pick a bird flu stock like RBY or BTA and make money.

Just buy in and wait for the shipment/stock piling annoucements.


----------



## michael_selway (13 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				silenthree said:
			
		

> Still cannot understand why anybody would sell this stock, with confirmation annoucements on the way.
> 
> RBY has $$$$$$$$$$$$ written all over it.
> 
> ...




wouldnt the current prices already incoporate the assumption of the shipment/stock piling annoucements?


----------



## silenthree (13 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Possibly a little, although depends on the amount of money/stock piling/shipments/future sales RBY can generate.

The market has really only factored in the assumption of confirmation, not true fact.


----------



## silenthree (15 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

An Announcement has just been released to the market which confirms sales of the bird flu test kits.

RBY appears to be going global.  All looks set for a positive day on RBY


----------



## Bingo (15 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Unfortunately no $$ provided, however, looks like a positive impact on open.


----------



## Bingo (15 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Not a good day considering the announcement. Numbers may be small but even so you would expect a better price.


----------



## silenthree (15 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Wasn't too bad a day, considering the announcement was a market update.  More announcements to follow and some with $$$ attached is my guess.

Hold in there!


----------



## tarnor (15 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Its got potentional but need some speculation on what sort of revenue thier hopeing to achieve

I just can't see it cracking that 5c mark in a hurry happy to be wrong though/


once again its opened high on announcement and dropped back.. did more traders get sucked in and caught out today.... did the stranded from last run dump?  

needs to get through low 5's strongly before its worth a punt or wait till it drops back and buy in for the sell on next update..

thats my impression anyway if your looking for short term gain...


----------



## Bingo (16 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I would have thought that the current pull back is due, as you say, to the stranded from last time selling out. 

I think that now is the best price you will get for a while and that they will rise from again over the next few weeks.

Unlike some other speculative stocks they do have sales now and the bird flu problem will not go away with only small outbreaks increasing the need for testing.


----------



## silenthree (21 December 2005)

*Re: RBY oh my*

RBY appears to be finishing off 2005 in a very under-valued way. 

Its current share price is a steal and 2006 will prove me to be correct in my thinking.

Governments around the world are stock piling bird flu test kits, not to mention the HIV play in this stock.

Are potential investors missing something here?


----------



## silenthree (3 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Most certainly, I agree. The less deaths the better. That said, death is the end result of this flu, and a killer flu at that. Testing and re-testing will be the key to controlling deadly out-breaks

No mater the death count high or low, RBY shareholders will profit. Fear, media hype, government stock piling and private stock piling will occur at rapid rates throughout 2006.

Not a day goes by now without reading/hearing/seeing articles in the media about the bird flu.

We are long over-due for a pandemic, will this flu mutate from bird to human, yes that has happened already, and deaths have been documented and recorded. Will it now mutate from human to human, well that is the fear and it is highly possible.

What are you going to do about it?

Are you going to stock pile your own doses of Relenza?

Are you going to stock pile your own masks,gloves etc for infection control measuers?

Are you going to buy and profit from bird flu related stocks like RBY and BTA?

Its up to you!


----------



## Porper (3 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*



			
				silenthree said:
			
		

> Most certainly, I agree. The less deaths the better. That said, death is the end result of this flu, and a killer flu at that. Testing and re-testing will be the key to controlling deadly out-breaks
> 
> No mater the death count high or low, RBY shareholders will profit. Fear, media hype, government stock piling and private stock piling will occur at rapid rates throughout 2006.
> 
> ...




I see you are still trading the high risk stocks Krisbarry, still it is working for you, PNO a prime example.Good luck with RBY, too risky for me.


----------



## silenthree (3 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Volume and Share price up today, lots of on-market buying.  Appears another annoucement isn't too far off now.

Please, oh please, lets hope RBY releases some financials with it to settle the knockers/doubters.

I see $$$$$


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Not a day goes by now without the media reporting about the bird flu...This problem is serious, and is spreading with no relief in sight.

RBY is going global with it bird/human flu test kits and is currently shipping.

Plenty of $$$$ to be made, with this flu expected to go on for estimated 10 year period.

The media love a death toll, as cruel as it is!

Here is the latest

Bird flu outbreak reported in Ukraine
From correspondents in Kiev
06jan06
AN outbreak of suspected bird flu has been discovered in a village near Simferopol on the Crimean peninsula, Ukrainian television reported overnight.

A large number of fowl have died in Soniatchne village and preliminary analysis confirmed the presence of the virus, local officials told the Kanal 5 television station.

It is not yet known if the latest outbreak is the deadly H5N1 strain which has killed almost 70 people, mainly in east Asia. 

The presence of the H5N1 strain was first confirmed in Ukraine's Crimea region in December, after bird flu was first detected in the peninsular's northeastern corner near a migratory site for wild birds.

In the ensuing weeks the virus has spread to more than 15 villages throughout the Black Sea peninsula, authorities have said, and almost 70,000 birds have been culled. 

Two children died of bird flu in Turkey earlier this week, the first confirmed deaths from the virus outside of Asia.


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Also note the 6 month chart for RBY looks in great shape.  The large spike represents the annoucement of the bird flu test kits, since that time the share price has remained within the 3-5 cent mark.  The lows are becoming higher and higher which is a great sign, showing further strength and renewed confidence within RBY.


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

The stories just keep on spilling out of the media, here is more breaking news...

Turkey deals with bird flu outbreak
From correspondents in Dogubeyazit
06jan06
OFFICIALS called for calm after confirming this morning that two teenagers from the same family died from bird flu in eastern Turkey, becoming the first known human fatalities of the disease outside East Asia.

It was not yet clear whether the deaths were caused by the H5N1 version of bird flu blamed for the other fatalities, but a spokeswoman in Geneva for the World Health Organization (WHO) said the strain considered highly dangerous to humans was the likely culprit.

If that is the case, the deaths would mark the westward spread of a virus that has killed more than 70 people in Southeast Asia and China since late 2003, nearly 40 of them in 2005 alone.

The Turkish agriculture ministry overnight confirmed at least four new outbreaks of bird flu had been detected in poultry in three provinces in the country's east.

The first victims in Turkey were 14-year-old Muhammed Ali Kocyigit, who died in a hospital in the city of Van on Sunday, followed by his 15-year-old sister, Fatma, at the same hospital overnight, said the physician treating them, Ahmet Faik Oner. 

The two siblings had been taken to hospital on Saturday with fever, coughing and bleeding from the mouth after they came into contact with chickens that were slaughtered after showing signs of bird flu.

At least nine other people were under scrutiny for bird flu symptoms, Huseyin Avni Sahin, the chief physician of the Van State Hospital told the CNN-Turk news channel.

One of them is a third Kocyigit child, who is in critical condition and under artificial respiration, he said.

Five other people were on their way to the hospital from the neighbouring province of Agri, as well as two others from the town of Ercis, 150km north of Van, Sahin said.

Despite the increasing number of suspect cases, Turkish Health Minister Recep Akdag ruled out the possibility of an epidemic, but warned that families who lived in close to their poultry risked infection.

"We are not expecting an epidemic in Turkey," Akdag told CNN-Turk, but warned: "There is a risk involved for families and their children who are in close contact with winged animals in unhygienic environments."

Humans can contract bird flu only if they come into contact with infected birds.

Scientists say millions around the world could die if the virus crosses with human strains of flu to become highly contagious.

The Kocyigit family is from the remote town of Dogubeyazit, near Turkey's borders with Iran and Armenia, where many families depend on poultry breeding for their livelihoods and live close to their animals.

Akdag said the family "lived in the same household with infected chickens, which they then consumed."

Amid calls for the public to remain calm, veterinary experts in protective suits and masks began culling birds in Dogubeyazit, searching all households for any animals the locals might try to hide, an AFP photographer said.

However, there were no teams to disinfect vehicles entering or leaving the avian flu zone, the photographer said.

Environment Minister Osman Pepe reimposed a ban on hunting wild fowl in the east of the country, which is on the flight path of migratory birds blamed for the outbreak.

The European Commission said it was closely watching developments and a WHO spokeswoman said they would send a team to the region.

Dogubeyazit is less then 100 km from the town of Aralik, which was quarantined last week after poultry there tested positive for H5.

Officials were still awaiting the results of further tests being conducted in London to determine whether any of the 1,200 birds slaughtered in the village suffered from the H5N1 strain.

Agriculture Minister Mehdi Eker on Thursday confirmed at least four new outbreaks of bird flu in the eastern province of Igdir, where the two victims lived, 250 kilometres further west in Erzurum, and 750 kilometres away in Sanliurfa to the southwest.

A special health ministry team was due to arrive in Van on Thursday to determine what other measures might be taken "to eradicate the disease in the area," an official said.

The first case of H5N1 in the country was uncovered in October at a turkey farm in Kiziksa, a village in the western province of Balikesir abutting a wildlife reserve that is a well-known stopover for migratory birds.

Officials here said on December 9 that they had eradicated the avian flu virus in that region after testing thousands of samples and culling 10,000 birds.

But Jean-Luc Angot, deputy director of the Paris-headquartered World Organisation for Animal Health (OIE), said Thursday there were questions about Turkey's measures to curb the disease.


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

If you read beyond the constant posts by bird flu stock holders (RBY,BTA etc)you will realize that the media loves a death toll. The media has driven bird flu stocks into frenzied trading over the past 6 months.

The media will drive the hype, that said people are still contracting the flu and dying.

So in real terms the media is just relaying the death toll, the countries affected and the steps in place to control the out-breaks.

Its up to investors to profit from disasters/opportunities that present themselves, today and well into the future.

It is also up to forum members to relay information to other members/investors about the bird flu.

www.rockeby.com


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

This must be the kind of news we're waiting for!

This from

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-...coll=la-headlines-business&ctrack=1&cset=true 

January 6, 2006 
latimes.com : 
Chicken Firms to Test Every Flock for Bird Flu

WASHINGTON ”” Seeking to reassure people that chicken is safe to eat, companies that raise chickens said Thursday that they would test every flock for bird flu before the birds are slaughtered. 

Companies that account for more than 90% of the nearly 10 billion chickens produced in 2005 in the U.S. have signed up for the testing program and said more were expected to follow, according to the National Chicken Council, a trade group that represents producers. 

"We just want to assure people of the safety of the food supply," council spokesman Richard Lobb said. 

Consumption of chicken in the U.S. has held steady despite worries about a bird flu strain that has infected millions of birds in Asia and parts of Europe and has killed 74 people. 

The average person in the U.S. ate 85 pounds of chicken last year, compared with 84 pounds in 2004, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture. 

Chicken prices at the grocery store have dropped in recent months, mostly because production is up and exports are down, said David Harvey, a poultry analyst for the department's Economic Research Service. 

The council did not say what companies are participating, but Lobb said "practically all the big ones are in it." Among the biggest in the industry are Tyson Foods Inc., Perdue Farms Inc. and Pilgrim's Pride Corp. 

Lobb said companies were testing before the voluntary program's start Jan. 16. They will cover the costs; the council said it did not have cost estimates. 

The plan is for 11 birds to be tested from each chicken flock, or farm. The council said that the average flock had 55,000 to 60,000 chickens and that there were about 150,000 flocks produced a year. That means more than 1.6 million chickens would be tested. 

A consumer group said testing should be required of every company that raises chickens. 

"For the industry to step up like this and start the testing program is a very important improvement," said Caroline Smith DeWaal, food safety director for the Center for Science in the Public Interest. "But it's critical that USDA ensure that all chicken producers are complying with the same requirements." 

The virulent form of bird flu in Asia has not been found in the U.S. and is only now spreading into Eastern Europe. Health officials in the U.S. say it is safe to eat poultry that is properly handled and cooked. 

Let's just hope they order their test kits from RBY


----------



## silenthree (6 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Town panics over bird flu

From correspondents in Dogubeyazit
06jan06
ANXIOUS residents of the remote eastern Turkish town of Dogubeyazit have thronged the local hospital, fearful of having caught bird flu as the deadly disease took its third victim from their impoverished community.

Long queues formed in the corridors of the dilapidated looking hospital the town of some 40,000 people lying some 35km from the Iranian border and some 15km from Mount Ararat, the supposed resting place of Noah's Ark.

"I ate chicken four days ago and I now feel very sick," Ozlem Ates, a teenager about 15 years of age, said in between bouts of vomiting.

"I fear I have bird flu," she said before being taken away by staff for a check.

Three Dogubeyazit children from the same family have so far died from bird flu, becoming the first known human fatalities outside Southeast Asia and China where the disease has killed more than 70 people since late 2003, nearly 40 of them in 2005 alone. 

The first victim was 14-year-old Muhammed Ali who died in hospital in the eastern city of Van on Sunday. His 15-year-old sister, Fatma, perished yesterday, followed by 11-year-old Hulya.

The children had been hospitalised last week after coming into close contact and eating chicken that had fallen sick. According to press reports, the children played with the heads of dead chicken.

Eating infected chicken once it is cooked does not pose a risk of transmission. Almost all the human cases of bird flu have been in people who have made contact with the virus through the birds' saliva, secretions and pulverised faeces.

Dogubeyazit is a town where many families depend on poultry breeding for their livelihoods and live closely with their birds, sometimes in the same room, making it harder to contain the spread of the virus.

Veterinary experts have been culling birds since the onset of the threat, aided by some residents who voluntarily handed over their animals, while officials have been disinfecting the tyres of cars coming in and out of the area.

But due to extreme poverty, many have chosen to eat their sick animals rather than bury them in lime pits.

Several residents said Turkish authorities had failed to properly inform the Kurdish-speaking community on what bird flu is and how it spreads to humans, charging that that health officials refused to answer their questions.

"Do you know what we can do against bird flu?," three students from a vocational medical school asked an AFP photographer on the mud-covered streets of the town where donkeys compete for space with motorised vehicles.

"People are trying to learn what is going on from television, but most do not know Turkish fluently, they speak only Kurdish," said a high school student who only identified himself as Erhan.

Some, meanwhile, appeared to have taken official warnings to heart. "I do not eat poultry, I stay away from poultry and I do not let passengers with live poultry in their hands into my car," 30-year-old taxi driver Hakan Capan said.

Others took a more fatalistic aproach to the threat.

Nuri Akatar, a 35-year-old self-employed father of eight, said two of his children fell sick after his wife cut up sick poultry and cooked them, but underlined that he was sure it was not bird flu.

"We went to the doctor who said we were not in danger. If something happens to a member of my family, there is nothing I can do, I will leave it up to Allah," he told AFP.


----------



## silenthree (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Note in the following article below that the people of Turkey are blaming the government for failing its people in the spread of bird flu.  Governments cannot sit on their hands, they need to educate themselves, their people.  Stock pile test kits and drugs to prevent the spread of this disease.



Bird flu kills third child in Turkey
By Mustafa Ozer in Dogubeyazit
07jan06 

A THIRD child from the same family died of bird flu in eastern Turkey, officials said, as the World Health Organisation sought to allay panic over the spread of a deadly disease now at the gates of Europe.

The deaths triggered accusations that the Government had failed to prevent the virus spreading, but Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan insisted authorities had not delayed taking the necessary action. 

The latest victim, 11-year-old Hulya Kocyigit, died overnight in hospital in the eastern city of Van after spending several days in intensive care, said Huseyin Avni Sahin, the chief doctor. 

Her death came one day after her 15-year-old sister Fatma succumbed to the disease in the same hospital. 

Their 14-year-old brother, Muhammet Ali, died on Sunday, becoming the first known human casualty of bird flu outside Southeast Asia and China where it has killed more than 70 people since 2003, nearly 40 of them last year alone. 
Sahin said that 26 other people, including a fourth member of the Kocyigit family, were being treated in the hospital for bird-flu symptoms, adding that one was in a "critical condition". 

The disease has been "contained in one province" in the east of Turkey and "there is no need for excessive panic," WHO spokeswoman Fadela Chaib said in Geneva. 

She said a team of five WHO experts were arriving in Van to help officials take the right measures to prevent any spread. 
Those experts "will also try to see if we are faced with the first case of human-to-human transmission, which would be the start of a flu epidemic," she added. 

It was not confirmed whether the deaths in Turkey were caused by the H5N1 strain of bird flu blamed for the other fatalities, but WHO said on Thursday that it was the likely culprit.

Tests are currently underway in Britain. 
Humans only contract bird flu if they come into close contact with infected birds, but scientists fear millions of people around the world could die if the virus crosses with human flu strains to become highly contagious. 

The Kocyigit family comes from the impoverished remote town of Dogubeyazit where many families depend on poultry breeding for their livelihoods and live close to the animals, making it harder to contain any spread. 

The Kocyigit children were hospitalised last week after coming into contact with ill chickens living in their house. 

The children's uncle Hasan Kocyigit told the Anatolia news agency that the children had cut and eaten a sick chicken themselves, thus exposing themselve to infection. 

Press reports say the siblings may have played with its head. 
Meanwhile many Dogubeyazit residents thronged the local hospital, afraid of having caught bird flu, and others accused authorities of failing to properly inform them. 

"I ate chicken four days ago and I now feel very sick," said Ozlem Ates, a teenager about 15 years of age, in between bouts of vomiting in the corridors of the town's dilapidated looking hospital. "I fear I have bird flu." 
The Turkish press was angry, accusing the Government of not acting quickly enough. "Who will acount for this?" asked the mass circulation Hurriyet. 
"The health ministry says there is no delay," Erdogan said in Ankara. "All the relevant ministries are taking the necessary precautions". 

Dogubeyazit is less then 100km from the town of Aralik, which was quarantined last week after poultry tested positive for H5 bird flu. 
As veterinary experts culled poultry and disinfected the areas, Agriculture Minister Mehdi Eker confirmed Thursday at least four new outbreaks of bird flu in poultry in the eastern provinces of Igdir and Erzurum, and the southeastern province of Sanliurfa.

The first case of H5N1 in birds in the country was reported in October at a turkey farm in Kiziksa, a village in the western province of Balikesir. 
Officials announced on December 9 that they had eradicated the disease.


----------



## silenthree (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

In the respect to global Airport security/safety, the very same technology used to detect the SARS virus is also being used as we speak to detect possible outbreaks of the bird flu.

Airport staff are monitoring passenger’s temperatures with thermal video cameras. Pointing them directly down the arrival corridors. They have also erected signs at many major airports that they are monitoring passengers body temperature as a Bird Flu precaution.

This is where RBY’s bird flu test kit would be a major advantage!

Any passengers with high thermal temperatures should be taken aside and given a rapid bird flu test taking only 10 minutes using RBY’s test kit.  No need for passengers to be quarantined for days waiting for lab results.


----------



## Ann (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I have Krisbarry being shrill with these very same articles on another Forum. I believe there is a concerted effort to create immense fear in order to create a community outcry thus controlling the government action over bird 'flu.

I will underline some important sections in this article, please take the time to read them.

Then ask yourself what is this person really up to?







			
				silenthree said:
			
		

> Town panics over bird flu
> 
> From correspondents in Dogubeyazit
> 06jan06
> ...





You will note it says once chicken is cooked it offers no threat.
Warning.. do not live with chickens inside your house.
Warning...do not let children play with uncooked chicken carcasses.


----------



## silenthree (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

The media is doing a fantastic job with regards to fear, that is what they do best.  

In another previous post check the article relating to chicken firms testing

WASHINGTON ”” Seeking to reassure people that chicken is safe to eat, companies that raise chickens said Thursday that they would test every flock for bird flu before the birds are slaughtered. 

Hence the need for a rapid test kits  

My point is just as valid, fear is gripping the world via the media and poultry producers are worried of their livelyhoods as people take chicken off the menu.


----------



## silenthree (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Ummm... and isn't it the responsibility of wealthy countries to supply aid/welfare to the poor countries to help tackle the spread of this disease?

WHO reccommended this!

Australia was mentioned recently as one of the wealthy countires to supply aid to the Asian region.

Hence profit will flow from wealthy countries(governments) into stocks that supply products to combat the bird flu.

In times of fear many profit, we only need a war to give us plenty of examples of how others profit.


----------



## Ann (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

He is going around the forums saying and doing the same thing. He is spamming and doing something that feels as though it should be illegal......


----------



## tarnor (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I have no idea why he does it... twisting any little bit of bizarre information into an overt ramp  Is his intention to be completely and utterly p!ss off would be investors??  makes me not want to touch this stock....

interesting flagish chart atm though.. i would love to go back and get the VWAP on all those trading days when it spiked on news and fell back.. at a guess i'd say they'd all be around the 4.8 mark. Needs something amazing to get it through the high 4's you will need to ramp harder to get it through that kris! 

if i had got caught out with this stock through lack of discipline best bet would be to sell quickly on next news and move on, and not worry if you don't get your money back there's always something else!  then come back in if it ever looks like breaking and holding above 5c...  your not going to be able to ramp it thier!


----------



## Ann (7 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I just heard they have co-incided all this scaremongering with a television report about the bird 'flu report thing in Turkey...

The announcer made a sick joke about them 'flocking' to the hospital....

Hey, this is a joke Joyce. Everyone start laughing.

Excuse me if I just sit here annoyed at this manipulation.


----------



## Bingo (10 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

There has been some interest today, probably relates to the deaths in Turkey. Volume  20M so far today and price up .006 to 4.6c.


----------



## Ann (10 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Hi Bingo,

As P. T. Barnum never did say
"There's a Sucker Born Every Minute"

It was actually a banker named David Hannum who said it but what the heck it is true!


----------



## Ann (10 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Here is a bit more info for everyone, which you may find interesting...

Dr Sze Wee Tan the Managing Director of RBY appears to be a member of the Parliament of Singapore.

http://www.parliament.gov.sg/Parliament Members/Htdocs/PM-whomp-memcv-tanszewee.html

Here is an article which contains another picture of him...

http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/pictures/SIN105D.htm

...and this is him asking a question in Parliament..

Achieve better risk management against communicable disease outbreaks
Parliament Sitting Date: 18 Apr 2005 / Question No: 76
Question By: Dr Tan Sze Wee, Nominated Member of Parliament

http://www.moh.gov.sg/corp/about/newsroom/parliamentary/details.do?tid=PQ7618apr2005


Also the lovely Krisbarry informed me on another forum that CYN another Singapore company who is involved with stem cell research, is in on the act now, probably trying to help their falling stock price. They are going to 'distribute' the wee test for sick chooks. What a beat up.

Anyway here is a picture of RBY's Managing Director in a photo op.


----------



## Ann (11 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I decided to read through the RBY notices today from when they listed. Very interesting.

I see they listed [19/12/2003]at about the same time as the "fear of bird flu" started to hit the headlines.

They actually don't manufacture these tests. Now that CYN is in on the act I guess RBY aren't actually distributing them either....what is RBY's interest....well not much perhaps, except their name is on the packaging.

Another interesting thing I found out. At one stage Thorney holdings were a substantial holder with 7%.

Queensand Investment Corporation were also substantial holders.

Strangely enough both of these substantial shareholders dumped their holdings around the time this crowd started to yell bird flu tests.

Queensland Inv. gave notice on the 18th April 05 that they had dumped their shares. Around that time of selling they at most would have got 037c. As best as I can see they paid 5c ps share on the way in on the 14 Sept 2004

Thorney went in about the same 5c level I believe they dumped their holding on the 5/8/05 around that time the price was .015c......However I wouldn't be surprised if someone from the company did a deal with Mr Pratt. He probably got most of his dough back. Just guessing of course.

Didn't they want to be associated with RBY any more?

Didn't they think it was a good investment anymore?


----------



## Ann (11 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

By the way I forgot to mention that around 28 million shares and options were released from escrow on the 23rd December 2005.

I suppose those shares are now looking for a home to go to perhaps?


----------



## rock_boy (15 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

On the idiot box tonight I see there is a program screening that might be of interest to a few people holding shares in RBY


SBS 8.30 pm, SUPER FLU-RACE AGAINST A KILLER 

To most of us, the flu is a yearly ritual of misery, nothing more. But now there is a flu that is potentially more deadly than anything the world has ever seen. It is a disease that could kill the young and healthy in astounding numbers - a virus as terrifying as the most deadly plagues known to man. 
According to scientists this new, deadly flu is just an evolutionary tick away from becoming highly contagious. 

In 1997 a mysterious new virus spread like wildfire through the live chicken markets of Hong Kong, and it was killing poultry with alarming speed. Then, to the shock of scientists, the virus jumped directly from birds to humans - something that had never happened before and has chilling implications. Virus hunters attempted to get the outbreak under control by slaughtering every chicken in Hong Kong.

Shortly after, in 2003 a new strain of the virus ripped through poultry farms across South East Asia where it has now killed over sixty people. 

Super Flu - Race Against A Killer looks into the future to see what would happen if a pandemic on the scale predicted were to happen today: millions of deaths worldwide, hospitals overwhelmed, panic and social upheaval; the economy and normal functions of society brought to a standstill. 

(Commisioned by SBS Independent, in English)


----------



## tarnor (15 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

Welcome back kris!...


----------



## rock_boy (15 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

*This is the kinda news RBY shareholders are looking forward to reading*


Much Bird-Flu testing going on in the world; this from

http://observer.guardian.co.uk/world/story...1686654,00.html 

Turkey to test thousands in bid to contain bird flu outbreak 

Jo Revill, health editor
Sunday January 15, 2006
The Observer 


Tens of thousands of men, women and children across Turkey may be tested for bird flu, to see whether they carry any symptoms or have developed antibodies to it, in a concerted attempt by international experts to stop the virus before it becomes fully contagious to people.

The World Health Organisation has asked Turkey for permission to send teams into infected villages to take blood samples, swab throats and interview families. They would like to start the work this week to prevent the disease spreading into new regions.

Dr Guenael Rodier, a communicable diseases expert at WHO, said experts need to gain more insight into how the deadly H5N1 strain is spreading and whether it is mutating, as they race to contain the virus in case it becomes easily transmissible from person to person. So far, health experts have focused on the 18 people in Turkey - including three children who died a week ago - who have confirmed H5N1 infection, and on others kept in hospital with flu-like symptoms. All are thought to have caught it after having close contact with chickens.

One of the 18 people known to be infected with the deadly strain, Gulsen Yesilirmak, was discharged from hospital yesterday after responding well to treatment. She had contracted the disease after throwing dead chickens out of a coop.

There was a bird flu scare in Belgium yesterday when a man, thought to be a journalist, fell ill with flu symptoms. The unidentified man was isolated in a hospital in Brussels after a visit earlier in the week to the Turkish province of Van, which has suffered three bird flu fatalities. But blood tests showed that he tested negative for the deadly H5N1 strain. British health officials stress that the level of risk to the UK remained the same, as there was still no evidence yet that the virus was easily transmissible to people.

Meanwhile, the countries surrounding Turkey - Iran, Georgia, Armenia, Iraq, Syria, Bulgaria and Greece - have been put on high alert by the WHO to keep vigilant for any early signs of infected birds.

Turkish officials are trying to organise the culling of thousands of birds in order to wipe out the disease, which has hit their farming industry badly. More than half a million birds have already been culled, but the disease appears to be rife in 13 of Turkey's 81 provinces, with a further 18 provinces thought to be affected. Millions of Turkish families keep chickens, and there is confusion over whether they will be allowed to do so following the outbreak of the disease.

Looking forward to hearing of more orders from RBY


----------



## Ann (15 January 2006)

*Re: RBY oh my*

I see Krisbarry has managed to sneak in and posted a bit more of his scaremongering propaganda, we have a full serve on my home site, where he is not, as yet banned.

I am going to put up an imaginary hypothisis about all of this which Krisbarry would of course deny.

I think he is in the employ of a 'promotions' company to keep RBY and chook flu high in the concious of the general public. There is going to be a conference in Beijing shortly about chook flu. I believe and of course it could be purely a figment of my sick, twisted and bitter mind, that some moron is going to try to stiff China for millions of dollars of aid in order to control this unbelievable scourge which is about to befall  all of us.  Perhaps it is a payoff for Turkey to stay out of the way if there is going to be more Farnarcaling in the middle east but of course they can't tell China that.

I tend to think RBY is only a blind to keep this ...goodness how should I describe it. I just don't think I could find the kind of emotive words used by Krisbarry in that SBS promo he just did  so lets just quote it again, it was a beaut..



> Super Flu - Race Against A Killer looks into the future to see what would happen if a pandemic on the scale predicted were to happen today: millions of deaths worldwide, hospitals overwhelmed, panic and social upheaval; the economy and normal functions of society brought to a standstill.




Don't you all think this is starting to be an insult to our intelligence?

Most of all, doesn't it make you want to question all the rubbish that is rammed down our throats on the well named 'idiot box'?

At least here we can question what some prat is saying to us.

Krisbarry hang your head in shame for the fear you are trying to spread. 

You are an outrage to the right of freedom of speech.


----------



## carpets (20 January 2006)

i think this stock moves based on scare tactics from certain members of stock forums, who seem to indicate that bird flu is going to cause some sort of population upheaval killing billions of people worldwide. 
media scare=terrified citizens=seeking solutions=RBY! 
Why dont we all buy in before its too late....


----------



## carpets (23 January 2006)

RBY, pump and dump?


----------



## tarnor (23 January 2006)

Think everyone is waiting for some $$$ estimates  now.. lot trapped in high fours who will sell on any ann.. i would stay away from it till it broke above 5c


----------



## carpets (23 January 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> Think everyone is waiting for some $$$ estimates  now.. lot trapped in high fours who will sell on any ann.. i would stay away from it till it broke above 5c




100% agree.


----------



## arrowhead (31 January 2006)

Second Quarter Report - looks very encouraging!


$1.4 million in the bank; which will cover working capital for the next 6 months



Sales for the second half of this quarter are expected to increase due to expanded portfolio


----------



## tony2252 (31 January 2006)

arrowhead said:
			
		

> Second Quarter Report - looks very encouraging!
> 
> 
> $1.4 million in the bank; which will cover working capital for the next 6 months
> ...




what has happened to kb, heard somewhere he got banned. rby looks ready move up. a few big buyers at 3.9 and lower if there the real deal.


----------



## Ann (31 January 2006)

Hi Tony,

It is KB under a different name he has just posted on my home site and I put a chart up for him.

I shall do one for Aussiestocks as well.


----------



## arrowhead (31 January 2006)

Ann beleives that the bird flu is a crock, and it is a Conspiracy.

Ann sorry to disapoint you, but it is real, people are dying and at this stage there is nothing to stop it!


----------



## Ann (31 January 2006)

Yes there is Arrowhead..... an education programme to teach people a little cleanliness when they handle their food in these very backward countries. If they consume uncooked fowls or don't wash their hands thoroughly after handling them, they run the risk of loss of life. This bird disease has probably been around for a long time and only fairly recently identified as the cause of otherwise unexplained deaths in remote and poor areas where water and sanitation is at a minimum.


----------



## tarnor (2 February 2006)

aftermarket ann reeks.. more capital raising and negative cash flow flagged for some time to come..

will be a few washing thier hands of this one tommorow


----------



## Ann (13 February 2006)

*Fermentation, not flu, felled birds*

VIENNA: Experts who conducted tests on 40 songbirds found dead in the Austrian capital say they did not die of bird flu as initially feared but slammed into windows after becoming drunk from eating fermented berries. The birds - whose remains were carefully examined to ensure they were not victims of avian influenza - had livers so diseased "they looked like they were chronic alcoholics", Sonja Wehsely, a spokeswoman for Vienna's veterinary authority, told Austrian television.

All died of broken necks after slamming into windowpanes, apparently after gorging themselves on berries that had begun to rot, turning the juice inside to alcohol. Their discovery last month had triggered concerns that bird flu had reached the Austrian capital.- Associated Press


----------



## bizmark (13 March 2006)

Hello everyone :bekloppt: 

Just taking a look at RBY this morning and looks like it is going to break out of a long term pennant. Will be an interesting one to watch this week.

Have fun out there


----------



## Fab (12 May 2006)

Going down at the moment . Any uptrend would be welcome at this stage.


----------



## Fab (24 July 2006)

Can anyone tell me where this share is heading to ? Looks like it is going nowhere at the moment and as bird flu seems to be out of the news it looks to me that they lack of momentum.

Cheers


----------



## CanOz (24 July 2006)

Look for the basing to continue, and remember bird flu thrives in winter conditions especially here in Northern Asia when the birds are weakest. Keep an eye out for increased volume and longer candles.

I had FEA for a while when it was basing, and it still is. Sometimes that 'compression' ends up so flat that it hardly even moves at all.

You could use price alerts straddling the price so you know immediatly when it breaks.


----------



## Fab (27 July 2006)

How come RBY went down today as I thought today annoucement was rather positive ?


----------



## Fab (30 July 2006)

I read the annoucement again and it is maybe not as possible as I thought. I would be interested to hear from someone who knows this company and what their plans are for the future.


----------



## Bingo (31 July 2006)

Looks to me that the market is worried about the lack of cash at the end of the quarter.


----------



## Fab (31 July 2006)

Yep. I agree it looks like they tried to raise some cash by issuing some options but that was not very successful. I am wondering why this stock should be of any interest even though they get the cash that they need??
I don't understand very well where the big source of future revenue might come from?


----------



## Fab (27 August 2006)

Any suggestions where this share is heading and why ?


----------



## rederob (27 August 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Any suggestions where this share is heading and why ?



There is a well posted history to this thread that explains why RBY is not a clever investment.
Can't see anything that has changed in the last year or so.


----------



## Fab (20 September 2006)

Share plan has been annouced. I am wondering if that would be interesting to enter at this low level. At what price are they also offering this shares to current shareholders ?
Why would RBY be a good investment ?


----------



## Fab (21 September 2006)

RBY down again today after finalizing a placement to sophisticated investor. Look like they are short in cash but then if they get to sign the deals they are working on , this share could go up a fair bit in the future


----------



## Fab (29 September 2006)

Interest is growing on this stock. Anyone following it ?


----------



## rederob (29 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Interest is growing on this stock. Anyone following it ?



I have watched hundreds of people get sucked in to one of the classic dog stock on our exchange.
I suggest you turn your mind to more fruitful pursuits.
Good luck.


----------



## Fab (30 September 2006)

Do you know this stock well ? Why are you saying that ?


----------



## rederob (30 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Do you know this stock well ? Why are you saying that ?



Fab
I know this stock exceptionally well and have been following it and krisbarry for around a year.
RBY's present price action is possibly the last of its dead cat bounces.
But if you have insightful news, you should post it.
Otherwise you are little better than krisbarry who was god's gift to ramping.


----------



## Fab (30 September 2006)

rederob,

All I know is that they are offering a SPP and that their research in HIV and bird flu test seems to be interesting but they don't have much cash.
My problem is that I bought some at 0.048 and they are now at 0.015 which is a big drop. I am hoping maybe to grab some at around 0.010 to average and then maybe sell them.
WHy is this company a dead cat ? If you know it so well can you tell me why to invest or not to invest it ? Risks and advantage ? 

Thanks


----------



## rederob (30 September 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> rederob,
> 
> All I know is that they are offering a SPP and that their research in HIV and bird flu test seems to be interesting but they don't have much cash.
> My problem is that I bought some at 0.048 and they are now at 0.015 which is a big drop. I am hoping maybe to grab some at around 0.010 to average and then maybe sell them.
> ...



Fab
There is a saying about throwing good money after bad.
I think it is wiser than your willingness to "average" into a stock that has a demonstrated habit of making a loss year on year.
If you want to lose some money on a cheap equity, pick an oil driller - every now and then they strike it lucky and you make a motza: Mostly you lose.


----------



## Julia (30 September 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> Fab
> There is a saying about throwing good money after bad.
> I think it is wiser than your willingness to "average" into a stock that has a demonstrated habit of making a loss year on year.
> If you want to lose some money on a cheap equity, pick an oil driller - every now and then they strike it lucky and you make a motza: Mostly you lose.




Fab

Rederob has given you good advice.  Have you actually read this thread through from the beginning and taken a look at the chart?

If so, why would you even remotely consider putting money into it???

Julia


----------



## Fab (1 October 2006)

I read the thread and noticed the free fall since they went to around 5 cents but the way I see it is for a company like RBY which develops drugs it would take a fair bit of  time to get the drug ready and then market it which seems to be what they are trying to do right now by using the SPP.
I don't know much about the company but the drug that they develop for bird flu and hiv sounds pretty interesting.
My main worry is they seems to have very little capital and very big ideas (going global).


----------



## rederob (1 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> My main worry is they seems to have very little capital and very big ideas (going global).



Fab, you mean like Alan Bond and Chris Skase.
We have much larger, well capitalised companies that try to global and have a rough trot.
Have a close look at CCE for a very good example, with a proven world class product that is achieving good sales.


----------



## Fab (1 October 2006)

CCE graph looks similar to RBY one indeed.
I guess RBY would not be worth 1.5 cents if it was a proven successful company. It is probably the risk you take when investing in companies in early stage of development or expansion.
My problem is I don't know much about the management , the product and so on therefore it is very much a gamble to me.


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Wow big move on this stock today. What is going on ??


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Up 33% at the moment something is going on


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Up 33% at the moment something is going on




Fab,

Where do you see that as mine says 12.5% (2pts UP) = 1.8cents


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Actually it is now 25% up now based on the asx website ? with a 10 000 000 volume. Do you know why ?


----------



## krisbarry (9 October 2006)

It is quite easy to explain why:

The placement at 1.5 cents is complete, and now RBY is cashed up.

Also note director has been buying on market too.


----------



## SevenFX (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Actually it is now 25% up now based on the asx website ? with a 10 000 000 volume. Do you know why ?




Perhaps the answer is in the Ann's
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=RBY


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

I believe placement to existing shareholders is still going on until the 26/10/2006. Am I wrong on this as I am planning to send my application to buy some more today.


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Close at +37.5 % not a bad day


----------



## rederob (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Close at +37.5 % not a bad day



Statistically, only about 2% of shareholdings could have been purchased below today's price.
So only one in 50 people could really have a right to smile.
But always good to see a favourable result - for how long now is the question.


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

Not sure I understand what you mean. Can you explain ?


----------



## rederob (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Not sure I understand what you mean. Can you explain ?



Find a random collection of RBY shareholders and ask them how much they paid.
The probability of more than 2% having paid less than 1.7cents is about 5%.
Alternatively, look at a price/volume chart for RBY over the past 3 years and you really don't need maths to work out the stock is a dog.


----------



## Fab (9 October 2006)

You might be right this stock could be a dog but how much lower can you get when you trade at 2 cents   + if their quick test work this sounds very marketable to me and probably not expensive to produce. I like the idea.

Another comment on RBY: I also like the fact that directors are buying extra shares. It is always a good sign that someone like a director with inside knowledge buy into his company.


----------



## rederob (9 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> You might be right this stock could be a dog but how much lower can you get when you trade at 2 cents   + if their quick test work this sounds very marketable to me and probably not expensive to produce. I like the idea.
> 
> Another comment on RBY: I also like the fact that directors are buying extra shares. It is always a good sign that someone like a director with inside knowledge buy into his company.



The MD spent $8k on more shares.
What a pittance.
More importantly, the share price rise today gave the MD an extra $1m which he can realise on sale above 2cents.
As for the extra capital raising, it will last a few months at best if the cash burn rate continues as per normal.
Definitely a stock to be avoided.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Rederob,

I agree with your comments nevertheless it is going up over 30% again today in big volume. This makes this stock very interesting now . Very speculative too.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Moving back up after going to test the 0.027   I like that


----------



## rederob (10 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Moving back up after going to test the 0.027   I like that



Fab
There is a "gap" down to yesterday's close that could be backfilled.
You have a good time playing on RBY, but don't get hurt.
I am enjoying the last few weeks on MRE, without the need for resuscitation!


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2006)

You know when i was looking at yesterdays breakouts i nearly put a buy order last night. Then i checked the forum and agreed with Rederob's comments...and still do. But it would have been fun none the less. Sure puts you out front in the stock tip comp this month Fab.

Good luck with it, make a mint.

Cheers,


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Yep. The main reason I am buying this stock again is because I need to average my previous buy which was  at 0.048 (not so good) and RBY recently sent to existing shareholder an option to buy at 0.015 which I am exercising today which make my RBY price average at 0.023 . 
Very risky stock so but good one for the stock competition are there is always much more upside when you go with a 1 or 2 cents stock  (No expertise in doing that just the law of mathematics)


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2006)

Speeding ticket!


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Indeed CanOz ,

It is also in trading halt now. My guess is to say that they finalized placement and they are now cashed up.


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

Anyone wants to speculate on why RBY is in trading halt ?


----------



## CanOz (10 October 2006)

I would say they have been issued a "Please Explain' by the ASX. If they cannot explain the recent price increase (i think anything over 10%  or so in one session gets one of these), i.e. is there a pending announcement, then they may drop back a bit.


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

the msg is out.  Trading holt on till tomorrow morning when an ann will be made....  Dam insiders driving the sp up after a news leak in jakarta


----------



## Fab (10 October 2006)

maverick11,

Can you please explain your comment. I am not sure any annual report is due for RBY ? What type of leak are you referring to ?


----------



## maverick11 (10 October 2006)

asx.com.au announcement this afternoon....

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00655271


----------



## Fab (11 October 2006)

What was the Jakarta leak about ?


----------



## Fab (11 October 2006)

I found the reason :

RBY To supply bird flu test kit to Indonesian Govt


----------



## Fab (11 October 2006)

Thinks seems to be going in the right direction for RBY. The question is how long for ?   

Authorities have detected Egypt's first human case of the highly pathogenic H5N1 bird flu virus since May, a World Health Organisation official says.

Hassan el-Bushra, regional adviser for communicable diseases surveillance at the World Health Organisation, said the woman had tested positive for the avian influenza virus in tests carried out by Egyptian health authorities.

Hanan Aboul Magd, 39, has been in hospital since October 4 and has been treated with the drug Tamiflu. Her condition was stable, state news agency MENA reported.

Egypt has had the largest cluster of human bird flu cases outside Asia, and the fresh case came a month after authorities found a number of new cases in birds following a two-month lull in detected poultry cases.

The new infection brings the number of human cases in Egypt to 15, of whom six have died.

All the previous infections were detected between March and May after the virus first surfaced in Egyptian poultry in February.


----------



## Fab (14 October 2006)

New contract in Indonesia sounds promising for this stock, I believe with the new placement and the new contract with Indonesian government they have now sorted for a while their financial problem.
If they can get right their bird flu quick test product and sell it to other countries, I believe this stock then should have a lot of potential.
Still very speculative but what do you expect when you pay 2 cents per share.


----------



## Fab (15 October 2006)

Hi,

I don't want to sound pessimistic but as long as you get this type of article this stock is likely to be a good bet.
I like it because compare to other they do have a product to sell now which they did with the contract they just signed with indonesia. This is a big plus for a small cap.


General practitioners will be crucial to avoiding large numbers of deaths in Australia in the case of a pandemic influenza outbreak, Australian National University research says.

Health experts are preparing for the country's largest ever health simulation exercise next week in which they will deal with a simulated influenza outbreak.

ANU Medical School research team member Professor Marjan Kljakovic said GPs would play a key role in containing pandemics, which might otherwise spread rapidly, crossing continents in days.

He also said GPs would be doing this while providing care to patients with severe illnesses that are not flu related.

But Professor Kljakovic said the research funded by the National Health and Medical Research Council had shown some barriers to GPs participating in what needs to be a whole-of-health-community approach to an outbreak.

"There are roadblocks for GPs. Some of these are to do with regulations," he said in a statement.

"How accountable will GPs be for patient care in the altered environment of a pandemic? Will they be able to delegate some of their work to others?"

The researchers also called for new funding models to support different clinical practice in a pandemic situation.

Professor Kljakovic said doctor numbers would be depleted as a result of contact with influenza patients, resulting in a stretched medical workforce dealing with increasingly ill patients.

 © 2006 AAP


----------



## Fab (16 October 2006)

Looks like Directors are topping up on this one


----------



## Fab (17 October 2006)

That is why RBY in my opinion is a good buy. Countries will need rapid test to identify bird flu :
A 27-year-old woman was killed by bird flu - Indonesia's third death from the virus in as many days - bringing the nation's toll to 55, the World Health Organisation said on Tuesday.

The woman from Central Java province died on Friday, five days after she developed symptoms of the disease and one day after she was hospitalised, WHO said in a statement on its website.

"The source of her exposure is currently under investigation," it said.

An 11-year-old boy succumbed to the disease in a Jakarta hospital on Saturday and a 67-year-old woman on Sunday in the West Java town of Bandung, Indonesian health officials announced earlier this week.

The H5N1 virus has killed at least 151 people worldwide - more than a third of them in Indonesia - since it began ravaging Asian poultry stocks in late 2003, according to WHO.

Most of those killed have been infected by domestic fowl, but WHO fears the virus could mutate into a form that easily spreads among humans, sparking a pandemic with the potential to kill millions.

Indonesia, the world's fourth most populous country and home to millions of backyard chickens, is considered a hot spot for that to happen.

The government has been criticised for failing to aggressively deal with the virus in poultry stocks, either by mass slaughters or vaccination.


----------



## Fab (17 October 2006)

OH OH moving up again now. There seems to be an upward push starting again. Not sure why so


----------



## Fab (17 October 2006)

Interesting reading :

Bird flu vaccine in wider test
October 17, 2006
SCORES of children and older people will be given a trial vaccine against deadly bird flu after the Australian-made test vaccine proved safe on adults.

Perth researchers have begun trialling a vaccine manufactured by serum and vaccine maker CSL on the two groups deemed most vulnerable.

Similar trials are expected to start soon in Adelaide and Melbourne - involving 800 people in total. 

CSL said initial trials on 18- to 45-year-olds, which began in the three cities last year, found the vaccine to be effective with few side effects. 

Telethon Institute for Child Health Research in Perth is recruiting 100 children aged six months to eight years and the same number of people over 65. 

Study leader Dr Peter Richmond said the results needed to be tested on more vulnerable groups. 

"In any flu pandemic, young children and the elderly are particularly at risk," Dr Richmond said. 

"The best preparation is to have a vaccine available that is proven to be safe and effective - and that's our aim." 

He said there was no live virus in the vaccine, which meant there was no chance of becoming infected.

Study volunteers would receive two doses of the vaccine three weeks apart, followed by blood tests over the following seven months to check immunity.

The commonwealth-supported vaccine - believed to be the first of its kind in the southern hemisphere - was developed from a strain taken from a Vietnamese bird flu victim. 

CSL said its product could be available in Australia within six weeks of a pandemic beginning. 

However, it warned that because the vaccine was developed from one strain of the avian flu it may not provide immunity if the H5N1 virus mutated and became highly infectious between people. 

CSL said it would give its research to the Therapeutic Goods Administration for approval as soon as the trials were complete.


----------



## Fab (19 October 2006)

Am I the only one interested in this stock ?  
By the way not a bad announcement today


----------



## Sodapop (19 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Am I the only one interested in this stock ?
> By the way not a bad announcement today




Could be - i for one wouldn`t touch these guys... from a pure beer swilling, pokies playing, Aussie bloke, red-blooded speculation POV it might be worth a punt but from any long-term view it is just too suss for mine...　I have been watching this stock for sometime and it seems to be the CTO of biotechs (raises cash all the time and not a whole lot else - my two cents)...   

That said good luck if you hold (but i won`t be joining you on the register)...


----------



## Fab (19 October 2006)

Sodapop ,

Thanks for your comments. I guess any 1 or 2 cents has to be a bit suss otherwise they would not be trading at this level. I think on the positive side with this share is that they have some sale on board and now they have enough money to take them through 2007. With more coming from potential bird flu deals. I like the prospect so and they are in a position where they have something to sell , not always the case for companies trading at this price


----------



## Fab (20 October 2006)

That is why this stock has potential. As long as government are wary about bird flu this will generate business for RBY. Remeneber their quick bird flu test is ready to ship:

BUSINESSES and households need to prepare now if they are going to survive a bird flu pandemic, a new Queensland Government plan warns.

The Action Plan for Pandemic Influenza, released today, warns measures should be put in place now to cope with a possible pandemic that could hospitalise more than 24,000 and kill almost 6000 people in Queensland alone.

The plan has been drawn up to meet the problem of any pandemic, including the avian influenza virus, or bird flu, which has cost 151 lives in Asia, Europe and Africa.

The impact of a pandemic was likely to be nationwide, lasting up to 12 months with cases occurring in 'waves' within the community, the plan says.

Those infected would be quarantined in their homes, and those with more severe cases, in hospitals.

It warns absenteeism could be as high as 50 per cent as people became sick and schools and businesses closed to prevent the spread of disease, affecting essential services, hospitals, food supplies and the economy.

Under the plan, social distancing – where people cannot shake hands, hug or kiss – as well as vaccines and protective equipment would be used by staff to keep essential services online.

At home, people should stockpile non-perishable food, medicines, soap and vitamins in case they have to quarantine themselves or care for children at home.

Businesses should encourage employees to work different hours and from home, educate employers on symptoms, adopt strict cleaning techniques, and prepare financially.

"Business continuity planning has a role to play in all areas, from the local shop owner to those organisations that provide essential services such as power, telecommunications, water supply, sewerage treatment and law and order," the plan states.

Premier Peter Beattie said there were an increasing number of bird flu outbreaks around the world and urged all to take the plan seriously.

The plan's release came as an extra $11.7 million was allocated for personal protective equipment for frontline emergency service staff and lab equipment for rapid confirmation of infection to be used during an outbreak.

Mr Beattie said Queensland had its own stockpile of 30,800 courses of anti-viral drugs and could also call on the national stockpile if that was not sufficient.

This week, the large-scale state and Federal Government's Exercise Cumpston was played out at Brisbane Airport, testing the response of health and emergency services personnel to the landing of a commercial flight with an infected person aboard.

More than 1000 people were involved


----------



## Fab (24 October 2006)

Another 7% up today


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Wow. Not sure what is happening but RBY is moving up quite a bit. May be some insider trading


----------



## rederob (27 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Wow. Not sure what is happening but RBY is moving up quite a bit. May be some insider trading



Yeah
Some children raided the piggybanks and thought they could load up a few thou shares at a few cents a share.
Anyone thinking that they will get rich on RBY is seriously delusional, unless they are directors (who are seriously incompetent).
I see that krisbarry lives in various guises on this site - a pity for those who are looking for some genuine stock analysis.


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Rederob,

What do you know about RBY that we don't know to say that ?


----------



## Joe Blow (27 October 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> I see that krisbarry lives in various guises on this site - a pity for those who are looking for some genuine stock analysis.




Rob, Kris was originally krisbarry here until he was banned last November. After a period of time he was allowed back as Stop_the_Clock on the condition that he not continue with his old ramping ways. I can assure you that to the best of my knowledge (and I do regular checks) Kris only has one active account on ASF.


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Rederob,

I forgot to mention in my last email that I am not krisbarry and that RBY went up 64.71% this month not bad for an "out of favor stock ".
I have explained my reason in previous posts why I believe this stock has potential. I know it is not a resource or bank stock which are the flavour of the month at the moment but when biotech stock come back I believe RBY will be doing very nicely. I own it and I am looking at mid to long term so I guess it depends what type of investor you are but anyway I would be interest to understand what is your analysis of this stock and why you are so negative about it. Just curious


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2006)

I am the real krisbarry, and I can also assure you that Fab is not me.

Appears rederob has a swarm of bees in his bonnet about RBY


----------



## Fab (27 October 2006)

Stop the Clock if you are the real Krisbarry do you still own RBY ? What are your thought on their progress ?


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2006)

No i don't own RBY anymore.  I averaged down and sold out with no profit/loss.

I still think RBY has great potential despite what rederob says.  Bird flu is still around and still killing people as we speak.

You can make plenty of money out of these small/micro cap companies even when they have a high cash burn rate.

All is takes is 1 anouncement to spike the share price, and RBY has had a few spikes over the past year or so.

There are some people who only trade $5, $10, $15, $20, $25, $30 per share companies.  I say good on them.  They might get a 10 to 25% a year profit or loss

Others trade small/micro cap companies and get 100-2000% profits or loss.

Its a big wide world out there with all kinds of trading styles.  I trade the small/micro cap companies win some, lose some.

*REMEMBER: SOMETIMES ITS GOOD NOT TO LISTEN TO OTHERS, AND FIND YOUR OWN TRADING STYLE!

Some of my best trades have occured while many members on this board and other boards have bagged the cr_ap out of me!*


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2006)

Hey one more thing, when you make your 100 to 1000% profit, don't forget to jam it right up those who gave you cr_ap along the way : 

Sometimes its always good to put the so called experts back in their boxes!  

These so called experts used to make me so   , now I just  : stick my tongue out at them, trade my own way and life is all good


----------



## rederob (27 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Hey one more thing, when you make your 100 to 1000% profit, don't forget to jam it right up those who gave you cr_ap along the way :
> 
> Sometimes its always good to put the so called experts back in their boxes!
> 
> These so called experts used to make me so   , now I just  : stick my tongue out at them, trade my own way and life is all good



krisbarry
Your stock picking is poor.
Your ramping is excellent.
RBY fails every reasonable test one can throw at it.
I don't have a bee in my bonnet.
But when I see crap trotted out in the guise of something that "should be followed", I call it for what it is - crap!
Krisbarry, you have learned nothing in the last year, and that is pretty sad.
Thankfully Joe Blow has you in check.
For any newbies that don't follow your incredible track record, I suggest they google "krisbarry".
The fact that you have been repeatedly banned from some sites and probably dare not return to others because you were found out, is testimony to the respect you command.
Anyone thinking about RBY other than a pump and dump needs only look at the unscrupulous doctor that runs the company.


----------



## rederob (27 October 2006)

Fab
Over the past year at least 80% of all monies put on RBY has been lost.
In the last month the total value of all trades is about $2m despite the volume being greater than at any time since January.
Thinly traded stock are a recipe for disaster, especially when the stock itself is a disaster waiting to happen.
Check out a chart for CMQ if you want to see how a good biotech train wreck happens - you will also note the incredible spikes north that continually sucker the inexperienced into buying at the bottom: I bet my bottom dollar that few if any bail out before the next dumper.
By way of quick comparison with a medium sized resource stock in favour, KZL traded a greater value than $2m on a single day in the last 3 months, and that was its weakest trading day of the entire period.


----------



## krisbarry (27 October 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> krisbarry
> Your stock picking is poor.
> Your ramping is excellent.
> RBY fails every reasonable test one can throw at it.
> ...




Each to their own, end of story!


----------



## Fab (28 October 2006)

Rederob,

You say: "RBY fails every reasonable test one can throw at it". What are the test that you have run on RBY ? What make you think their management is not a good one ? My experience of Biotech company is that it takes a long time for them to develop a product and once they have the product they need capital to sell it and this is exactly the phase RBY is in. I agree it is a dangerous one but then at least they have a product to sell and it starting well by this contract with Indonesia. If this stock was less risky it would not be worth 2 cents.
I agree Krisbarry was ramping this stock at one stage but then your comment are not really constructive either. Just my view on things


----------



## rederob (28 October 2006)

fab
RBY has numerous competitors for bird flu products: If they were going to be successful with these products it would have happened by now.
Have a look at the company's annual profit and loss since listing - not a pretty sight!
If you read some of Ann's early posts you will get an idea about the company.
I posted on other sites where kisbarry ramped this stock a year ago and krisbarry had no reasonable responses, to the point he was repeatedly banned.
I suggest you do some research on RBY, or be prepared to keep losing your money on rubbish companies like this one.
Smart money moves to where the action is - and that's commodities, and especially zinc.
These trends don't last forever, but picking RBY and hoping it will deliver one of krisbarry's 100% returns is a gambler's folly.
I'm getting a few % each week on the likes of KZL and ZFX and these actually translate into thousands$$ because I have well over $100k invested.
I think it's the difference between having a good idea about what the market is doing, and just having a good idea!


----------



## Fab (28 October 2006)

I guess you have a point there. I guess biotech are not like commodity they are not the hot topic at the moment then maybe (and this is a big maybe) when they become hot then having bought early will pay awesome dividend.


----------



## krisbarry (28 October 2006)

rederob said:
			
		

> fab
> I'm getting a few % each week on the likes of KZL and ZFX and these actually translate into thousands$$ because I have well over $100k invested.
> I think it's the difference between having a good idea about what the market is doing, and just having a good idea!




...and guess how much money you would have made if you sunk $100k into RBY a month back?

about an extra $150k ish!

So you say you are making how much...I say its chicken feed on such a large investment!

I reckon you are just here to spruke your own shares, so you can profit more!


----------



## rederob (28 October 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> ...and guess how much money you would have made if you sunk $100k into RBY a month back?
> 
> about an extra $150k ish!
> 
> ...



STC
You could do with a maths lesson here.
The total volume of all transactions for RBY while it was at or under 2cents was about half a million dollars.
About half that was invested while the stock rose to over 3cents.
If I invested as you suggested, there would be me plus one other of equal size pushing up the share price.
That would have been very unlikely.
In fact, what did happen was that a lot of foolish small time investors have jumped on a bandwagon hoping for wonderful returns, and pushed up the price quickly.
Their dilemma now is that daily volumes are in the order or $50k or less, making it difficult to sell without further crashing the share price.
The company is a train wreck - 8 out of every 10 investors have lost money on this company in the last year, and there is nothing to suggest the odds will improve for the mugs that just jumped on board.
Illiquid stocks such as RBY would be a nightmare for investors such as myself. but you are most welcome to them.

Just remember that by your own admission in this thread you state you have not made nor lost on this stock: Given you are its keenest follower, the lesson is salutary.

Finally, and not that it is a concern to anyone, my profits this year are substantially more than the figure you quote, and substantially risk free on many of the strongest rising equities in our market.


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

Now we are talking. RBY is getting closer to the 3 cents mark in a resources driven market. It is looking better and better to me


----------



## Fab (31 October 2006)

New strain of bird flu found in China
Email Print Normal font Large font October 31, 2006 - 8:39AM

Advertisement
AdvertisementScientists in Hong Kong and the United States have detected a new strain of H5N1 bird flu virus in China.

They warned it might have started another wave of outbreaks in poultry in Southeast Asia and move deeper into Eurasia.

The strain, called the "Fujian-like virus" because it was first isolated in China's southern Fujian province in March 2005, has increasingly been detected since October 2005 in poultry in six provinces in China, displacing other H5N1 strains.

The strain might also have become resistant to vaccines, which China began using on a large scale from September 2005 to protect poultry from H5N1, said the scientists.

The researchers are from the University of Hong Kong, including virologists Guan Yi and Malik Peiris, and Rob Webster of St Jude Children's Research Hospital in the United States.

"The predominance of this Fujian-like virus appears to be responsible for the increased prevalence of H5N1 in poultry since October 2005 and recent human infection cases in China," they said in an article published in the US-based Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (www.pnas.org).

"It has already caused poultry outbreaks in Laos, Malaysia and Thailand, and human disease in Thailand. It is likely that this variant has already initiated a third wave of transmission throughout Southeast Asia and may spread further in Eurasia."

The first wave of H5N1 outbreaks occurred in late 2003 and 2004 in many parts of Asia. The second wave started in China's Qinghai Lake in May 2005 and that strain has since been found in parts of Europe, Africa and the Middle East.

The virus has killed more than 150 people since late 2003 and remains largely a disease among birds. But experts fear it could trigger a flu pandemic and kill millions of people if it mutates into a strain that can pass from human to human.
That annoucement could have some impact on this stock :


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

Did anyone participate in their share placement offer ?


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

Any idea why today volume is around 5 time the normal volume ?


----------



## Fab (1 November 2006)

What is the chart trend analysis on RBY now that it has gone through the 0.03 cents mark


----------



## Fab (4 November 2006)

RBY just raise over 1.2 Million $AU as working capital from their share placement. I also received their annual report and they are working on a joint venture in China annoucement about that expected in December 2006. Also tendering for several Bird flu quick test supply around the world. If anything of the above mentioned come through specially any kind of deal with China, I would expect RBY to skyrocket. As anyone read their annual result ? look promising to me specially at this price


----------



## rederob (4 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> RBY just raise over 1.2 Million $AU as working capital from their share placement. I also received their annual report and they are working on a joint venture in China annoucement about that expected in December 2006. Also tendering for several Bird flu quick test supply around the world. If anything of the above mentioned come through specially any kind of deal with China, I would expect RBY to skyrocket. As anyone read their annual result ? look promising to me specially at this price



Yes
I read their annual report.
Looks like RBY will need to go to the market in another 6 months for more working capital to pay director and staff costs if they don't get any of the business they are chasing.
If they are lucky, I agree that the share price could rocket to 3cents a share.


----------



## Fab (4 November 2006)

Good one Rederob but a deal in China would be worth in my opinion much much more than 3 cents. They are saying in this annual report that by end of the year we should know. Not long to wait for then.
In the short term I am curious if the new share that will be issued on monday will mean that the share price will go down or just that the daily transaction will have more volume. Have you got any opinion on this.

By the way do you know where to send the proxy for the AGM


----------



## rederob (4 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Good one Rederob but a deal in China would be worth in my opinion much much more than 3 cents. They are saying in this annual report that by end of the year we should know. Not long to wait for then.
> In the short term I am curious if the new share that will be issued on monday will mean that the share price will go down or just that the daily transaction will have more volume. Have you got any opinion on this.
> 
> By the way do you know where to send the proxy for the AGM



Fab
Send your proxy to me - trust me!
As for the "test kits", be aware that RBY is a very very small player in the bird flu test arena: Here's just one example: http://www.goldencenturyinc.com/products/laboratory/tests_avianflu.html
China itself has numerous, well established, large and reputable suppliers of bird flu test kits already, making RBY's entry a hefty challenge.
As for new share issues, they were at 1.5cents from memory and simply dilute the shareholder base, decreasing value.


----------



## Fab (4 November 2006)

I found the address where to send the proxy. Thanks for your reply anyway. Time will tell


----------



## krisbarry (4 November 2006)

Be very careful Fab, as rederob is riding up your backside, just waiting for you to slip up and it will be on for young and old.

By the way he thinks you are a ramper, so you better pick up some knowledge and fast: 

Get all the facts, figures, data, charts and analise them this way, that way, dance around and sing for joy.

He has plenty of bees in his bonnet and is ready to let loose on you, me, RBY, or LVL...just a matter of time my friend.

I see he has been riding your tail, and hard the last few weeks...appears there is plenty more to come.

Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## krisbarry (4 November 2006)

...on a side note I also don't think it would matter if you analised RBY to high hell and back, while the cow jumped over the moon, rederob would eventually find something negative to rain fu_ck_ets (sorry I meant to say buckets) on your parade...good luck to you mate...you are going to need plenty of it while you discuss RBY on this board


----------



## rederob (4 November 2006)

Fab
It is very unusual to receive voting slips for AGMs without return addresses or, for that matter, reply paid envelopes.
I sometimes don't bother voting as first, it just increases the admin overheads for no good reason, and secondly the larger shareholders "roll" the small ones every time.
This is especially the case when directors are very large shareholders.
However, your discovery of the "return address" is a remarkable achievement and I am sure a lesson that krisbarry could find useful.
From my observations, between you and krisbarry, we have the ingredients for a stock market comedy duo that could rival John Clarke and Brian Dawe.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fab (4 November 2006)

Rederob,

I am obviously not the only one who believes in RBY as by your own admission you have received their annual reports therefore I assume that you have some of their shares.

Thanks Stop the clock for your warning.


----------



## rederob (4 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Rederob,
> 
> I am obviously not the only one who believes in RBY as by your own admission you have received their annual reports therefore I assume that you have some of their shares.



Anyone can read anual reports "online".
I read several hundred  annual reports every year.


----------



## CanOz (4 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> What is the chart trend analysis on RBY now that it has gone through the 0.03 cents mark




Fab, heres the chart. This could be a bearish flag pattern, or it could be settling into a channel trend. Either way its failed its tests through resistance and then had some selling down. Be careful it doesn't cross that 200 ma. If it drops it could fill in the little gap it created. Have you a stop in place?

Only my humble opinion...any other care to analyse this?

Good luck with it Fab,

Cheers,


----------



## Fab (8 November 2006)

They are some strong buying orders pre-opening at the moment maybe linked to people having received their shares after the share placing.


----------



## krisbarry (8 November 2006)

I reckon its just support (or props), nothing more, nothing less


----------



## rederob (8 November 2006)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> I reckon its just support (or props), nothing more, nothing less



Hmmm
Fell through support.
Fab and STC deserve a medal for valour.
Certainly could not offer it for ability to divine the market.


----------



## Fab (9 November 2006)

Rederob,

Indeed you need to be courageous to ride this one but it moves by wave from previous experience and if you wait until the next wave which normally does not take that long and can be in a form of a good announcement you can make really good money on it (look at the chart).
December should be good as from previous update they said that they should announce a joint venture in China at least they are seriously working on it


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

Great announcement this morning some more orders came through from Indonesia and Romania . The market for Bird flu quick test is expected to grow to $1 billion dollars. A lot of margin for RBY there to grab a large part of the market


----------



## krisbarry (17 November 2006)

Nice to see RBY win another contract...

Better be careful as Rederob will be after you now as he has finished with me


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

Stop the clock,

As you mentioned before he chased me for a while. Different opinion is not a bad thing so and I guess that is what I am after when I post my view on things.
I have always believed that RBY was a very risky share but from their chart they seems to move by spike based on annoucement and this happens few times  years therefore if you wait for that spike you can make good money also I like the fact that their share price is still very cheap and that they are already selling several products including bird flu and HIV quick test.
With regards to the bird flu test they appear to have some business going with the country experiencing the largest bird flu outbreak which tells me that they are doing somehting right. I also like their recent annoucement mentioning that they were looking at a joint venture in China.
On the down size they are not very cash up and had to raise to money recently but I think the positive outwight the negative for this stock .
As I said it is a very risky stock but then they are the one that you make the most money on when they jump. Hopefully it will go past 0.30 today as it looks like there is a bit of resistance around this price.  
I also like the fact that no  one is supporting this stock which was probably the same when PDN started going up from the 1c mark. It is often like that at the biginning no one believes in it and then realize then made a mistake


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

Look out for the big jump in this share price today


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

Up 20% at the moment


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

It looks like I was right here. 0.30 appears to be a tough nut to crack


----------



## krisbarry (17 November 2006)

You might want to calm down a little...you are becoming a ramper


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

I am just getting excited about it. Not finish so as the Chinese venture announcement is due in December


----------



## Joe Blow (17 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am just getting excited about it. Not finish so as the Chinese venture announcement is due in December




Fab, it might be an idea to post a little less often when discussing intraday price action and include more content in each post. I understand you are excited but constant updates are not necessary and is something that is more suited to the ASF chat room rather than stock threads.

Thanks!


----------



## Fab (17 November 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Fab, it might be an idea to post a little less often when discussing intraday price action and include more content in each post. I understand you are excited but constant updates are not necessary and is something that is more suited to the ASF chat room rather than stock threads.
> 
> Thanks!



Ok fair enough. I believe today was a special day for RBY . Where is the ASF chat room ? Regarding posting some content I believe my first email of the day was quiet comprehensive in explaining why I believe in RBY


----------



## Fab (18 November 2006)

RBY has been placed in trading halt yesterday after end of trading pending an annoucement. I am anticipating another positive annoucement as yesterday the CEO of RBY topped up his owning


----------



## rederob (18 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> RBY has been placed in trading halt yesterday after end of trading pending an annoucement. I am anticipating another positive annoucement as yesterday the CEO of RBY topped up his owning



Fab
You may well be on a good short term play.
Just remember that Dr Tan only paid 0.66cents per share while everyone else paid 4 times that amount - he can sell at 1 cent and still make a 50% profit.


----------



## Fab (18 November 2006)

Rederob,

I guess my point was that he bought the shares before the annoucement and as far as  know he has not sold any of his shares yet therefore he must believe that this company (his) will go up much higher.


----------



## rederob (18 November 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Rederob,
> 
> I guess my point was that he bought the shares before the annoucement and as far as  know he has not sold any of his shares yet therefore he must believe that this company (his) will go up much higher.



Maybe
You will also find directors of LUM buying in a similar way.
Each stock is similarly as exciting.


----------



## Fab (18 November 2006)

I don't know LUM so I can not comment on it. Anyway it is good to see that you are not seeing RBY in a complete negative way anymore even though you mentioned it is only for the short term.
I think this one could be a winner even in the to mid term depending on how big their order become and how they go with the china deal.
I will hold it for a while anyway. Let's see first why they went into trading halt.
Rederob , Do you hold RBY ?


----------



## tech/a (18 November 2006)

RBY


----------



## Fab (18 November 2006)

tech/a,

These type of spikes are not uncommon with RBY. I believe that if they sign a deal with China or a big deal with Indonesia this will bring a lot of interest to this stock and make it more liquid nevertheless the other issue is biotech is not really the buzz word at the moment so maybe we will need also an interest switch to biotech stock (which could happen if commodity price goes down for a whille) in order to push this share price up in the mid to long term


----------



## Fab (19 November 2006)

I forgot another reason that I think this stock should do well at least for the short term is that they recently went to the market to raise some working capital therefore this tells me that they did not have much cash left and they need as a matter of urgency to show some great results which they appears to be dooing right now


----------



## tech/a (19 November 2006)

Could also be that they dont have enough working capital,and thats not a good sign.
If you want to see this in action have a look at the stupidity involved in those trading MUL.

Capital raising every 6 mths,new* BIG * announcement any minute!!!

*There is one of the biggest threads on ASF on MUL in the archives---DEAD.* Stock is now NWT

At the time it was around 2c now its .006 cents.

People hear and interpret what they want to hear unfortunately.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=77971&highlight=MUL#post77971


----------



## Fab (20 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Could also be that they dont have enough working capital,and thats not a good sign.
> If you want to see this in action have a look at the stupidity involved in those trading MUL.
> 
> Capital raising every 6 mths,new* BIG * announcement any minute!!!
> ...




Actually that is a good point, I was thinking that about the capital raising so I believe it is highly unlikely. Hopefully it is a new order or more likely a joint venture.


----------



## Dukey (20 November 2006)

Fab - your 'deal with china' has become a reality !! nice call.
Market will be interesting tomorrow & I have a strange feeling you could be grinning like a cheshire cat tomorrow night - well done!!

http://www.sias.org.sg/sites/sias.o...nship with Leading Chinese Company_201106.pdf

Short story : RBY to purchase 40% of ANHEAL labs in Beijing, who in turn will distribute RBY's bird-flu tests throughout china.


Good luck all holding  - wish I was one of you!!


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

Dukey said:
			
		

> Fab - your 'deal with china' has become a reality !! nice call.
> Market will be interesting tomorrow & I have a strange feeling you could be grinning like a cheshire cat tomorrow night - well done!!
> 
> http://www.sias.org.sg/sites/sias.o...nship with Leading Chinese Company_201106.pdf
> ...




Thanks Dukey,

I have been following this share for over a year now and it was actually brought to my attention by "Stop the Clock"  in another forum. I did my research on this stock as I grew liking it more and more because of reasons I have explain in my previous post. I am currently reading their annoucement but one thing that caught my attention is that when their bird flu quick test is approved by the chinese ministry of agriculture they will have a 3 years MONOPOLY in china before anyone else can enter. This must be worth a lot of money. In my opinion this stock has suddenly become more of a mid term play rather than a day trading one where you would buy and wait for the next spike and sell.


----------



## tech/a (21 November 2006)

Fab.

Tend to agree. But for me I'll be trading the spike and letting profit run on any short term weakness and or re entering positions on strength ie new highs.


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Fab.
> 
> Tend to agree. But for me I'll be trading the spike and letting profit run on any short term weakness and or re entering positions on strength ie new highs.



Each to his own. I am sure it will be a good play for that as well as there will be some hurdles along the away, one of them being how they will finance their new chinese factory. Expect some more capital raising soon. The good thing I guess is that they are on the right track with a lot of growth potential not only from Indonesia orders but also from China. What else would you want.


----------



## tech/a (21 November 2006)

$1 a share would be nice!!


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> $1 a share would be nice!!



Vey nice indeed. There is still a long way to go so. It will be interesting to see how it opens today to get an idea of how fast it can get their as you would expect this type of annoucement to put a rocket under the share price


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

That type of annoucement won't harm RBY either:

US boosts bird flu vaccine stocks
From correspondents in Washington 
November 21, 2006
THE US announced today nearly $US200 million ($A260 million) in deals to boost strategic stocks of bird flu vaccine to be used at the onset of an influenza pandemic.

The US Department of Health and Human Services awarded three contracts to major drug companies to produce 5.3 million, 90-microgram doses of vaccine designed to protect against the H5N1 influenza virus strain.

The deals included a $US117.9 million ($A153.6 million) contract with Sanofi Pasteur for 3.7 million doses; a $US40.95 million ($A53.3 million) contract to Novartis for 800,000 doses and a $US40.6 million ($A52.9 million) deal with GlaxoSmithKline for 800,000 doses.

At two apiece, the doses would be enough to vaccinate 2.7 million people at the outbreak of a flue pandemic.

"Having a stockpile of influenza vaccine that may offer protection against the H5N1 virus is an important part of our pandemic influenza preparedness plan," Health Secretary Mike Leavitt said.

"These contracts are a continuation of our aggressive multi-pronged approach to a potentially critical public health challenge."

The US is looking to build up enough supplies of a vaccine against the H5N1 avian influenza strain to immunise a 20 million-strong workforce at the threat of a widespread outbreak. It already has on hand 5.9 million doses.

The H5N1 virus erupted in poultry flocks in Asia in 2003 and has since killed more than 150 people worldwide.

Scientists fear the virus could mutate so that it could pass from human to human and trigger a deadly pandemic.


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

Up 25 % and going


----------



## Bullion (21 November 2006)

And dropping...


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

Bullion said:
			
		

> And dropping...



Not surprising as a lot of people would still be playing this stock as day trader and not look at the mid term potential. There are some quick buck to be made on this one as well. I still think this announcement is extremely positive for the future of RBY


----------



## marklar (21 November 2006)

Grabbed a handful at 3.5, planning on holding for a while to see what it does...

m.


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

Yep that is what I am planning to do too


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

Alot of sellers.
But its to be expected with so much overhead resistance.


----------



## tech/a (21 November 2006)

No support dead in the water.

The news is not being accepted by the market as a price driver.
Im in and out with a loss.


----------



## Bullion (21 November 2006)

Yeah me too... looks like my new camera will have to be put on hold


----------



## Dukey (21 November 2006)

Gotta say I`m more than a little surprised that the market hasn`t reacted better to this news - sounds very positive to me. 
Could it be that too many have been burnt by other biomeds in the past - like Chemeq, and others who have promised so much but failed to deliver?? The confidence just isn`t there anymore for this sector?? Maybe with the exception of the major biomed players.
Or is everyone just invested to the hilt on resources?


----------
As my mate Bob says　`I got mixed up confusion, and it`s a killin me...`


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

I am a bit surprised too. Joint venture I guess might be seen as a far of prospect of some future big profit and the market is waiting for some sale now. That is the only reason I can see. Anyway if this deal comes to life it will generate some huge sell so it is for me a question of wait (hold) and see


----------



## constable (21 November 2006)

Fab you've posted so much on this stock i went to look them up and  i punched in fab! I can tell you your not listed!


----------



## SevenFX (21 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Fab you've posted so much on this stock i went to look them up and  i punched in fab! I can tell you your not listed!




Fab has posted so much on many other stocks 2..... he gets a bit more excited than me  : when he's invested in anything....


----------



## Sodapop (21 November 2006)

Some reasons for the response...

(1) Market just doesn`t trust these guys - that`s all... not to mention (2) we need some real bird flu action (i am still a skeptic - sorry... 10 years ago Ebola was going to kill us all...)... (3) it`s just a test - and one of several on the market (i am led to beleive)... (4) the Chinese have more of a hard on for immunising chooks needlessly rather than testing them (that`s what got us to where we are now - H5N1 got to be such a problem because the a-holes in power back in circa 2001 administered antibiotics to vulnerable flocks (against best/responsible world practice) - leading more virulent fowl borne strains) - who`s to say they won`t do it again... (5) It`s an MOU - can still fall on its tuckus... 

My few cents...

Edit: Looks like some people are gonna experience discomfort sitting for a few days...


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Fab has posted so much on many other stocks 2..... he gets a bit more excited than me  : when he's invested in anything....



True I get a bit carried away some time   
Note that I never said that this stock was a sure winner but I think that at this price it is a pretty good bet specially if they can sell more of their quick test in the near future that should drive the share price up for sure


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Fab you've posted so much on this stock i went to look them up and  i punched in fab! I can tell you your not listed!




LOL :  :


----------



## tarnor (21 November 2006)

> Gotta say I`m more than a little surprised that the market hasn`t reacted better to this news - sounds very positive to me.
> Could it be that too many have been burnt by other biomeds in the past - like Chemeq, and others who have promised so much but failed to deliver?? The confidence just isn`t there anymore for this sector?? Maybe with the exception of the major biomed players.
> Or is everyone just invested to the hilt on resources?




I wouldnt be surprised if thiers still many an unfortunate punter who got caught high last year when the tests were first announced.. also there's been a few placements on the way down etc.. will be tough going unless they started showing dollars


----------



## Fab (21 November 2006)

tarnor said:
			
		

> I wouldnt be surprised if thiers still many an unfortunate punter who got caugth high last year when the tests were first announced.. also thiers been a few placements on the way down etc.. will be tough going unless they started showing dollars




I agree with this statement that is why the recent sales to Indonesia and Romania are very good sign. China is another good step toward the right direction. This stock will remain very volatile while we wait for some more big sales which are likely to come from Indonesia at this stage.
This annoucement about the joint venture was expected in December so I expect they are a bit ahead of schedule.
Remember the market is not always coherent so in the mid term I believe we have a winner here.


----------



## nizar (21 November 2006)

constable said:
			
		

> Fab you've posted so much on this stock i went to look them up and  i punched in fab! I can tell you your not listed!




LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fab (24 November 2006)

Here is another customer for RBY:

Ivory Coast records bird flu case
From correspondents in Abidjan 
November 24, 2006
AN isolated case of bird flu has been discovered in turkeys in Ivory Coast, the first since the last outbreak in the capital six months ago.

"Results of samples ... from two turkeys that died November 9, made it possible to detect on November 17, an isolated case of avian flu caused by the H5N1 virus," the livestock production ministry said.

The tests were carried out at a veterinary laboratory in Bingerville, near Abidjan. 

The two turkeys came from a livestock camp on a village on the outskirts of Abidjan. 

Health and sanitary measures have been put in place and people exposed to the birds are under medical supervision, said the government.

The Ivorian government announced in early September the end of a ban on poultry imports that it imposed in May after bird flu was discovered near the economic capital Abidjan. 

After containing the outbreak in June, the government authorised the reopening of the city's poultry markets shut since May.

To eradicate the virus, a large-scale disinfection of affected poultry farms, slaughter houses and the market itself was carried out. 

Some 2000 domestic fowls were culled and authorities ordered 12 million doses of animal vaccine to halt the spread of the H5N1 strain of bird flu. 

The strain is consistently lethal to birds and has also killed more than 150 people worldwide since late 2003. 

The Ivory Coast's poultry sector counts some 30 million fowl, generates more than 60 million euros ($100 million) in revenue, and employs 15,000 people.


----------



## Fab (27 November 2006)

Another bird flu outbreak was announced over the weekend. This opens new prospective markets for RBY.


----------



## Fab (12 December 2006)

Very positive annoucement this morning


----------



## rub92me (12 December 2006)

Exciting stuff indeed. About $250 dollar traded today...


----------



## Fab (28 December 2006)

Bouncing back today. I can't imagine this stock staying around the 2cents mark for too long especially with the bird flu outbreak news we are getting. Cash flow will be an issue but I still see value in this stock. I know not everyone is positive on RBY but I believe the mood will change the question is how long will it take.


----------



## Fab (8 January 2007)

Big volume on RBY today. Does anyone know what is going on there ?


----------



## marklar (8 January 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Big volume on RBY today. Does anyone know what is going on there ?



Somebody sneezed?

m.


----------



## Fab (8 January 2007)

marklar said:
			
		

> Somebody sneezed?
> 
> m.



What do you mean ?


----------



## Fab (15 January 2007)

I assume this means more business for RBY

http://www.theage.com.au/news/World...ams-rice-region/2007/01/15/1168709663117.html


----------



## rederob (15 January 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> I assume this means more business for RBY
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/news/World...ams-rice-region/2007/01/15/1168709663117.html



I assume if the article mentioned RBY, then you might be right: But it did not.
Given that RBY's share price was almost ten times what it is today when the bird flu was killing Vietnamese over 3 years ago, there's not a lot to suggest the company is going anywhere worthwhile any time soon!


----------



## krisbarry (15 January 2007)

Ohhh nooo...its on again...best I bend you both over and slap you with a paddle  

Nothing changes and even with a new year we see Fab plastering the RBY board with media articles and rederob spraying his   about how poxy RBY is...LOL

Ohhh the fun continues.


----------



## britishcarfreak (15 January 2007)

Thought I might spice it up a little.

I'm a holder.  In at 2.4c and enjoying this slow up trend to a present price of 2.9c.  Looks like it's going to be a bit tricky testing the 3c mark.

Volume is definitely up for the last two weeks.  MACD good. With the slow uptrend all we need is a good announcement about another deal and this could break the 3.5c.  I'd like to see it hold 3c for a while to prove investor confidence and then see it slowly move off up again.  Have a 250,000 share exposure at present.

I know noone else here seems interested in price channel modelling but I like it.  I topped up heaps when it came back off the bottom of the channel in late DEC.  It was a bit risky but the MACD indicator has been good since.  As it's at the top of the current 20day channel I'm not sure what's going to happen but it feels like it will break the channel ceiling and keep going.

Anyone want to T/A this stock / chart?


----------



## Fab (16 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Thought I might spice it up a little.
> 
> I'm a holder.  In at 2.4c and enjoying this slow up trend to a present price of 2.9c.  Looks like it's going to be a bit tricky testing the 3c mark.
> 
> ...




I like this positive thought on RBY britishcarfreak. I also think 0.03 will be a test. I guess my point about bird flu outbreak in Vietnam it is that it is some potential business for RBY a bit like what happened in Indonesia. I agree another another should make it spike again.Unfortunately RBY seems to work by rising substantially and then falling back to where it was.


----------



## britishcarfreak (18 January 2007)

RBY announce licenses of test for Pre-Eclampsia this morning:

_18 January, 2007: Rockeby biomed Ltd (ASX:RBY) is pleased to announce it has entered into a worldwide
licensing agreement to license a blood test to diagnose Pre-eclampsia. This is a common medical
disorder of pregnancy, which is known as pregnancy-induced hypertension . This is subsequent to the test
achieving critical milestones in the first phase of its development.
Rockeby, which has been funding the development of the pre-eclampsia test since August 2005, has
secured the licensing agreement with the Queensland-based developer of the test Dr Victor Voroteliak and
his company Diagnoz Pty Ltd.
Rockeby chief executive Dr Sze Wee Tan said the company would now fund the second round of the
development of the test under a new licensing agreement. This test would also add to the Intellectual
Property library that the Company is acquiring as it develops diagnostic tests for female healthcare needs.
“We have entered into a licensing agreement with Dr Voroteliak to license the pre-eclampsia test in return
for a new round of funding up to July 2007,” Dr Tan said. “Once we have completed the last development
milestone, we can continue to explore external funding for this project, as we have already licensed the
rights to the intellectual property from Dr Voroteliak with this licensing agreement. “
Pre-eclampsia is the most common medical disorder of pregnancy with a reported incidence in the obstetric
literature, affecting at least 5-8% of all pregnancies. It is a rapidly progressive condition characterized by
high blood pressure and the presence of protein in the urine. Swelling, sudden weight gain, headaches and
changes in vision are important symptoms; however, some women with rapidly advancing disease report
few symptoms.
Dr Tan said a patent for the test has been filed with the US Patent Trademark Office.
“This project is also being evaluated by venture capital groups for external funding, once we have reached
the milestones for their investment,” Dr Tan said. “With our new licensing agreement with Dr Voroteliak, we
can then obtain external funding to drive this project forward.”_​


----------



## Fab (18 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> RBY announce licenses of test for Pre-Eclampsia this morning:
> 
> _18 January, 2007: Rockeby biomed Ltd (ASX:RBY) is pleased to announce it has entered into a worldwide
> licensing agreement to license a blood test to diagnose Pre-eclampsia. This is a common medical
> ...



That should be worth some money. It is probably why RBY is jumping today on big volume.


----------



## Fab (19 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Thought I might spice it up a little.
> 
> I'm a holder.  In at 2.4c and enjoying this slow up trend to a present price of 2.9c.  Looks like it's going to be a bit tricky testing the 3c mark.
> 
> ...



Maybe yesterdays announcement is what we needed to keep it above the 3 cents mark. I guess the problem with this worldwide agreement is that it is a very positive step forward but the share market wants to see some real money deals then rby should rocket up. A bit like when they last announced a sale of their fast bird flu kit to Indonesia.
Also a good thing is that the focus seems to be switching a bit toward biotech companies again that did not do so well last year.


----------



## britishcarfreak (25 January 2007)

Today's news: 

_*The following is a summary of Rockeby’s developments during the quarter ended 31 December
2006.*

• Receipts from customers equalled $837,000. This represents a 1016% increase when
compared to the previous corresponding quarter.
• Share Purchase Plan successfully raises $1.24 million; Private Placement raises a further
$2.28 million
• Development and working capital requirements provided for remainder of financial year
• Record sales for the quarter with the successful delivery of 191,000 Avian Flu
diagnostics tests to Indonesian partner followed immediately with another tender award
of 19,800 tests
• Rockeby awarded tenders for Avian Flu diagnostics from Jordon and Romania
• Conditional agreement for strategic investment in Chinese company, Beijing Anheal
Laboratories Co Ltd (ANHEAL) will give Rockeby access to world’s largest poultry
market
• German-based AJ-Roboscreen GmbH (AJR) to be Rockeby’s exclusive distributor of
Avian Influenza Virus tests in Germany, Hungary, Bulgaria and Slovenia.​_
*This should easily prop it up over the 3 cent mark.  I hope it helps to explain the fundamentals for non-believers.*


----------



## rub92me (25 January 2007)

No disrespect Mr carfreak, but to understand the fundamentals you need to look at the whole picture. Costs went up, 200 million shares issued @ an average 1.7 cents, and sales proceeds don't cover costs yet. If they can keep accelerating the sales, then they'll stand a chance. That's still a BIG if though...


----------



## britishcarfreak (25 January 2007)

Thanks. Good of you to put it more clearly.


----------



## britishcarfreak (25 January 2007)

Boardroomradio broadcast up too today: http://www.brr.com.au/event/RBY/1299/18465/wmp/hyfefwvi6w


----------



## Fab (25 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Boardroomradio broadcast up too today: http://www.brr.com.au/event/RBY/1299/18465/wmp/hyfefwvi6w



From listing to that broadcast it sounds like the second half of 2007 is when rby should start getting some money from the huge China market.
I don't understand how there isn't more people who can see the huge potential of this company


----------



## rederob (25 January 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> From listing to that broadcast it sounds like the second half of 2007 is when rby should start getting some money from the huge China market.
> I don't understand how there isn't more people who can see the huge potential of this company



Not a lot to understand about a dog:
Sit.
Lie down.
Play dead.
Good boy!


----------



## rederob (25 January 2007)

Fab
Fundamentally - a cot case.
Technically - uninspiring!
Pretty picture:


----------



## Fab (27 January 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Fab
> Fundamentally - a cot case.
> Technically - uninspiring!
> Pretty picture:



Good grap Rederob but when the sentiment will switch from resources to Biotech you might change your mine. this stock is starting to move upward and I don't think we will see it back ever to 1cents. There is a lot of upside to this company if everything goes well and they get some sale momentum that is what will push the share price higher.


----------



## Fab (27 January 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Fab
> Fundamentally - a cot case.
> Technically - uninspiring!
> Pretty picture:



Rederob,

You are obviously in a good mood toward Krisbarry and myself today to credit us of upward movement on RBY. If you had followed properly this stock during this period you would know that this upward movement were mainly related to annoucement from RBY. Still a nice thought to think that Krisbarry and myself could be credited of pushing a share price up by few comments posted in this forum . After all you might not think we are that dumb share investors. I believe you will see the light on RBY it might take some time but I still firmly believe this one is a beauty , it does not come without risk so like for example bird flu disappearing all together so it is not looking like that at this stage. Get on board before it gets too expensive


----------



## krisbarry (27 January 2007)

God Rederob look at the damage you did to RBY :


----------



## Fab (29 January 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> God Rederob look at the damage you did to RBY :



Hey Rederob,

The Fab factor is still going right now as RBY opened today up almost 7%


----------



## britishcarfreak (29 January 2007)

Still going - at 10% up.  

I think personally it's the britishcarfreak factor that's attributing to this run.


----------



## Fab (29 January 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Still going - at 10% up.
> 
> I think personally it's the britishcarfreak factor that's attributing to this run.




Hi Britishfreackcar,

I was referring to Rederob post above stating the krisbarry and Fab factors but I am happy for the next rise to be yours. Hopefully it keeps going for a long time. Volume is good and it is staying above the 3cents mark.


----------



## britishcarfreak (30 January 2007)

Nice steady uptrend in progress on this one. 

Volume is a worry though.


----------



## Fab (4 February 2007)

britishcarfreak said:
			
		

> Nice steady uptrend in progress on this one.
> 
> Volume is a worry though.



Indeed it is going up slowly @ the moment. RBY typically moves by spikes so. Bird flu is back in the news so and pretty strongly so there is a chance that a good rby annoucement + bird flu interest might push it higher very soon.


----------



## rederob (4 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Indeed it is going up slowly @ the moment. RBY typically moves by spikes so. Bird flu is back in the news so and pretty strongly so there is a chance that a good rby annoucement + bird flu interest might push it higher very soon.



Fab
RBY is unlikely to get too much traction from "bird flu" as its competitors have the wood on it.
If RBY manages to reclaim 4 cents it will be due to its mainstream product range.
I would be more hopeful of an announcement whereby the directors propose another capital raising to keep the company afloat.


----------



## Fab (4 February 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Fab
> RBY is unlikely to get too much traction from "bird flu" as its competitors have the wood on it.
> If RBY manages to reclaim 4 cents it will be due to its mainstream product range.
> I would be more hopeful of an announcement whereby the directors propose another capital raising to keep the company afloat.




Fair comment. Indeed it looks like a bird flu vaccine might have been found I believe by CSL. Annoucement is due for RBY to clarify their position on what they are planning to do with regards to their bird flu area.Hopefully after that we will now a bit more regarding RBY share price direction.
There seems to be some buying order so around 0.30


----------



## rederob (4 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> There seems to be some buying order so around 0.30



Rumour has it that Chemeq directors are looking for a new vehicle!
Perhaps they are buying......?


----------



## Fab (4 February 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that Chemeq directors are looking for a new vehicle!
> Perhaps they are buying......?




Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## Fab (5 February 2007)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/opini...hasnt-gone-away/2007/02/04/1170523956588.html

This does not sound good @ all it might get my RBY share price up but I prefer them to remain low and being able to enjoy life


----------



## Fab (24 February 2007)

RBY annouced after close of market on friday an 805% increased in revenues for this half of the year. I am wondering what this will do for the share price on monday. I suppose it is pretty impressive


----------



## rederob (24 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> RBY annouced after close of market on friday an 805% increased in revenues for this half of the year. I am wondering what this will do for the share price on monday. I suppose it is pretty impressive



Fab
You forgot to mention that RBY actually made a substantial loss - almost $2m.
I suppose that is pretty impressive.
But not as good as their $2.5m loss for the pcp.


----------



## Fab (24 February 2007)

rederob said:
			
		

> Fab
> You forgot to mention that RBY actually made a substantial loss - almost $2m.
> I suppose that is pretty impressive.
> But not as good as their $2.5m loss for the pcp.



I guess a loss @ this stage of growth is not unexpected but strong revenue growth is important and shows strong commercial interest for future growth.


----------



## rederob (24 February 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> I guess a loss @ this stage of growth is not unexpected but strong revenue growth is important and shows strong commercial interest for future growth.



Fab
The company earned a million dollars in the period, so revenue growth was pretty meagre.
The company is losing twice as much as they are earning.
I would have to check, but I don't think the company has ever made a profit.
Yet they have had wonderful "announcements" for 2 years.
A quick glance over their recent report and one can conclude that this is not quite a train wreck, but a serious mishap is on the cards again.


----------



## krisbarry (24 February 2007)

Ahhh you girls are at it again, when will you ever learn  

Fab loves RBY and Rederob hates RBY, end of story...now can I wipe the dribble from this thread!


----------



## marklar (24 February 2007)

Stop_the_clock said:
			
		

> Fab loves RBY and Rederob hates RBY



Ahh, but what does Blue Horseshoe think?  : 

m.


----------



## Fab (5 March 2007)

RBY is not following the falling trend at the moment, furthermore Dr Zan bought some more today. I am wondering if this means that some announcement is due soon. Just a thought.


----------



## Fab (5 March 2007)

I think this will be of interest to anyone who follow or wish to follow RBY.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/RBY/1299/19488/wmp/geitew02gr

All quite positive to me for RBY future


----------



## Fab (12 March 2007)

New order To supply bird flu tests to Turkey pushing up share price


----------



## Fab (13 March 2007)

Sounds like RBY is on the right track.

http://www.brr.com.au/event/RBY/1299/21083/wmp/n5bitxol5n


----------



## Fab (22 March 2007)

Good news from RBY today on their Chinese deal.


----------



## Fab (25 March 2007)

I just listened to RBY radio broadcast on http://www.brr.com.au/event/RBY/1299/21591/wmp/b3mgo2dq6p
and Dr Sze Wee Tan said in the last 15 seconds of his interview is of interest I believe "I believe shareholders will be pleasantly surprised by our annoucement in few weeks time".
Maybe another spike in the share price?


----------



## Out Too Soon (26 March 2007)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!! :


----------



## Fab (29 March 2007)

RBY just annouced that they got approval to market their anti avian flu test in Europe and Australia. Hopefully this will translate into new revenue streams.


----------



## semtar (29 March 2007)

Just listened to the RBY Boardroom interview and I think there is no doubt revenue will increase. There is already some revenue from the human-avian flu test kits and Dr.Sze Wee Tan suggests it may only be a couple of months before we see a marked increase. All sounds very positive and I'm happy to be holding.


----------



## Fab (4 April 2007)

semtar said:


> Just listened to the RBY Boardroom interview and I think there is no doubt revenue will increase. There is already some revenue from the human-avian flu test kits and Dr.Sze Wee Tan suggests it may only be a couple of months before we see a marked increase. All sounds very positive and I'm happy to be holding.




Semtar,

It is nice to be hearing some positive about this stock on this forum. I am the same I am holding and I think the second half of this year should be interesting. I am forecasting increase revenue and the start of their venture in China should give them a big boost. I like what I am hearing from RBY so it is I admit a very speculative stock but what do you expect at this price.


----------



## rederob (4 April 2007)

Fab said:


> Semtar,
> 
> It is nice to be hearing some positive about this stock on this forum. I am the same I am holding and I think the second half of this year should be interesting. I am forecasting increase revenue and the start of their venture in China should give them a big boost. I like what I am hearing from RBY so it is I admit a very speculative stock but *what do you expect at this price*.



I expect RBY will struggle to break over 3cents.


----------



## britishcarfreak (4 April 2007)

rederob said:


> I expect RBY will struggle to break over 3cents.




I support this comment.  From a charting perspective it doesn't look like it's going anywhere in a hurry.  Shame though as I'm interested in this.  I held it from 2.5-3.2 in the last up trend.  I've wanted to get back in but I can't see enough upside any time soon to convince me to get back in.


----------



## Fab (5 April 2007)

britishcarfreak said:


> I support this comment.  From a charting perspective it doesn't look like it's going anywhere in a hurry.  Shame though as I'm interested in this.  I held it from 2.5-3.2 in the last up trend.  I've wanted to get back in but I can't see enough upside any time soon to convince me to get back in.




I have to agree too 3c is a strong resistance nevertheless this won't be a problem after a good announcement. Remember this stock move by strike and I strongly believe there will be more spike once some more revenue announcements are made


----------



## rederob (7 June 2007)

Fab said:


> I have to agree too 3c is a strong resistance nevertheless this won't be a problem after a good announcement. Remember this stock move by strike and I strongly believe there will be more spike once some more revenue announcements are made



Judging by the chart for RBY the influence of STC and Fab has worn off.
There is a hole in this forum since STC (alias krisbarry) has curbed his enthusiasm.
Some people are destined to be great stock pickers, and I truly feel that krisbarry had a gift that many will fail to appreciate. Akin to his stock.


----------



## Ann (7 June 2007)

rederob said:


> Judging by the chart for RBY the influence of STC and Fab has worn off.
> There is a hole in this forum since STC (alias krisbarry) has curbed his enthusiasm.
> Some people are destined to be great stock pickers, and I truly feel that krisbarry had a gift that many will fail to appreciate. Akin to his stock.




Ahh dear Rob, you truly are the Master of witty badinage! I do miss you.

You know I think this may go somewhere....it isn't sliding into the mire as much as I thought it might. 

I have noticed once the lovely Kris left off humping something, eventually some of the stocks recovered. I am waiting for this to morph into a miner and it may well do something interesting.


----------



## Fab (24 July 2007)

Actually I am wondering what is now going on with this one. The lack of information on sales is worrying me. I still think this company can do well but I have to say it is harder to resist selling this stock to move on more secure high return one such as the miners at the moment.
Has anyone got any news on RBY worth sharing?


----------



## Fab (3 August 2007)

Yesterday announcement sounds like good news: "Singapore`s Ministry of Health approves the use of OraQuick" my only problem is there are not dollars signs associated to it


----------



## moneymajix (16 August 2007)

Ann.

16 Aug 2007 09:36 !  Japan Patent Granted for CanDia5  

One of the few positive shares this morning.

Share price up 20% to 2.4c


----------



## Fab (27 August 2007)

I think what might eventually give a big boost to RBY is when they finalise their entry in the chinese market which I understand is due to be annouce anytime soon. I am hoping this will push the share price much  much higher when we get the news


----------



## Fab (3 September 2007)

This sounds pretty positive to me:
The Board of Rockeby biomed Limited (“Rockeby”) is pleased to present its Preliminary Final
Report for 30 June 2007. The Group had record sales that exceeded the million dollar mark for the
first time in its operating history. Total revenue for the year was A$ 1,185,929 as compared to
A$633,627 in the previous year. Revenue generated from product sales came to A$1,124,312 as
compared A$280,381 in the previous year.
The Group’s Avian Flu diagnostic kit continues to be the key product generating approximately
90% of product sales revenue for the year. The increase in Avian Flu diagnostic kit sales was due to
its successful rollout to Indonesia, Europe and the Middle East. Other products which contributed to
current year’s revenue included CanDia5 ®, Oraquick and Pepp ®.
Gross margin improved significantly from 4% to 60% due to significant improvements in the cost
base for the Avian flu diagnostic test. This was made possible by the acquisition of the intellectual
property rights to this product and the team’s effort in continuous monitoring of costs, without
compromising on quality.
Total operating expense for the year (excluding depreciation and amortization) at A$4,329,571 was
lower when compared to previous year’s A$4,412,501. Included in operating expense of $4,329,571
was an expense of $250,000 arising out of the Company’s China Anheal project. Bulk of this cost
was for financial and legal due diligence as well as the cost of China consultant. Excluding the cost
of the Anheal project, the total operating expense for the year would be $4,079,571 . Consequently,
operating expense in support of the Group’s operation was in effect lower than the previous year.
This was the result of the rationalisation exercise carried out by the Company at the end of the
previous financial year of which the benefit is seen in the current financial year.
The Group’s net cash position at the close of the financial year was $658,432 . At the end of the
period, cash and cash equivalent, net of overdraft, was A$1,302,432. Included in Cash and cash
equivalents is an amount of $644,000 which represents money held in trust relating to a proposed
placement of shares to sophisticated investors. Subsequent to year end, the Group has decided to
cancel the placement and this money has since been returned to the investors.


----------



## Fab (23 January 2008)

Any idea what might be the big news on this stock that caused the suspension of trade since the 10th of January. It seems like it is going to be a good one as the annoucement mentions that it is to annouce a possible contract agreement. I hope RBY will spike again


----------



## mr_delta (23 January 2008)

Fab,

Take it from me that the announcement from RBY WILL be excellent. And the sp will shoot to new highs. How do I know this? Simply because I sold off RBY. This will not be the last time I sell my holding in a scrip & see it move up by 200 - 300%. Maybe I should start a newsletter service like Fat Prophets & advice people to buy shares I recently sold. That will beat FP's 60% gains a year to the ground. The companies whose shares I have sold off have moved UP by more than 150% average !!!!!

So if you are a RBY holder, relax, open the bubbly, retire, go ona a vaction!!!!


----------



## Fab (24 January 2008)

I hope you are correct. I have been waiting for 2 years for this stock to shoot up. I really think it has the potential to do that. It is just a question of getting the right contract or deal for them


----------



## Fab (30 January 2008)

For those who like me are waiting impatiently for RBY annoucement released. I just received a reply from them to do after sending a my query to their investors email address on their website.

Here is the content of the reply:

Dear shareholder

Thankyou for your enquiry regarding the current suspension of RBY securities. The company is currently finalising a major contract and expects to be able to make an announcement at the end of this week.

Kind regards 



Darren Crawte
Associate Director
Ord Nexia Pty Ltd

Tel:         +61 8 93213514
Mob:       +61 414 687398
Fax:        +61 8 93213523
Email:    dcrawte@ordnexia.com.au
Web:       www.ordnexia.com.au


Sounds good on paper but what is the major contract about?? Any suggestions?


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (30 January 2008)

Hey FAB,

Like you, I also being impatiently waiting and have had being accumulating these RBY shares for over the past two years ranging from 1.9c to 3.3c

Wouldn't surprise me if the contract is related to the widespread outbreak of Bird Flu that is occurring in India, Bangladesh and the rest of Asia.  Yet again, I got no idea, but gees they really have this in a real tight lip situation.

Thanks for the info.  Saved me an email.


----------



## Fab (31 January 2008)

Here we go why RBY will be booming. 

Highlights:
• Rockeby has signed multi-million US dollar MOU to supply 6 million
bird flu tests to a South East Asia country.
• Rockeby will deliver six million tests in monthly batches of 500,000
tests starting from March 2008.
• Rockeby will receive 50% upfront payment, and remaining 50% upon
delivery
• This MOU has the potential to significantly increase Rockeby’s
revenues for both 2008 and 2009 financial years and positively impact
Rockeby’s bottom line
• Share Purchase Plan to be extended to 8th February 2008


----------



## Fab (31 January 2008)

W0w that is a good annoucement over 52% today and I think it is not finished as this contract means ongoing revenues for RBY. I am now happier that I have got over 400000 of these shares


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (1 February 2008)

So much for the Hype,

Stocks are now down on pre-announcement mark of 1.9cents.

I wonder what put the market off.

I was dissappointed on two issues:

1. They did not disclose the South East Asia Country with this major contract.
2. No dollar values was associated/announced with the major distribution contract.


----------



## Fab (3 February 2008)

GetRich DieTryin said:


> So much for the Hype,
> 
> Stocks are now down on pre-announcement mark of 1.9cents.
> 
> ...




Indeed these are 2 fair points. Multi million means at least 2 I guess. Also that deal shows interest for their product. I am still positive on RBY that more deal like that will come specially with Bird flu getting to area like india and china


----------



## cypher (4 February 2008)

I think that the value of the contract is more than $2m, as the order book value indicated in their 4C quarterly is about A$9m. Even 50% discount of that is already $4.5m. Understand from their previous financial report, that their gross margins is usually more than 30%.


----------



## Fab (29 February 2008)

That is rather a very good sign for the company nevertheless after a short spike in share price RBY is now trading well below before this good announcement. Why?


----------



## weelee65 (6 March 2008)

Hi fellas,

I bought quite a bit of RBY too. Quite dissapointed with its performance so far. I thought they have good products, somehow its income doesnt appear consistently forthcoming.

The value of the tenders even though it is worldwide, appears low.

I hope that the company can come up with a really good, self sustaining marketing strategy for its products and start selling well. 

And not let loyal and patient shareholders like me down.


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (7 March 2008)

Have been listening to Dr Sze Wee Tan, Chief Executive of Rockeby on website http://www.brr.com.au/event/42267 and I'm still confident that this company can come up with the goods.

Sounds very postive during the audio at the 3.15min where there are two more major tenders coming through for the Bird Flu Test Kits with one in India which I believe can be huge if they can break into that market

Yet again, Dr Sze Wee Tan has been coming up with one brilliant anouncement after another in the past several years with the company not recording a profit yet.

Hope things will change!


----------



## weelee65 (8 March 2008)

Well,

Lets hope that those good and reassuring broadcast will translate into real money. otherwise 

Btw, whatever happen to that plan to get RBY  listed in SGX? Is it still on the table? Missed its AGM last year because of some last min committment.

Did anyone shed any light on that plan?


----------



## weelee65 (2 April 2008)

New announcements today.

Is there a potential for Pepps in the middle east? Thought alcohol is forbidden there.

Hopefully 2500 Candia5 test kits will grow to 25000 and on to 2.5 million...or am I a little too optimistic?


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (2 April 2008)

Same like you Buddy, don't think Pepp has any potential in Middle East, but maybe Candia5 will.

Still waiting for the big Anheal deal to go through....that if it is still progressing 

I've been waiting now nearly 18months for it to no avail.  Hope they're not leading us into a wild goose chase.

Shares are still being sold off and I'm losing patience 

Maybe, some enlightment in Dr Sze Wee Tan interview in BoardroomRadio.com when I get the chance to listen to it.


----------



## The Ferret (3 April 2008)

I note that RBY got smashed today.....

Also note that China gave the nod for H5N1 vaccine to be mass produced.

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23478148-23109,00.html


----------



## weelee65 (3 April 2008)

Woah....Hang on there.

Those are human vaccine...what kind of impact will that have on avian test kits?

And yes, I am now much poorer....sigh:samurai:


----------



## The Ferret (3 April 2008)

weelee65 said:


> Woah....Hang on there.
> 
> Those are human vaccine...what kind of impact will that have on avian test kits?
> 
> And yes, I am now much poorer....sigh:samurai:




Personally I think that as firms bring vaccines and/or treatments to market then the need for testing bird populations will decrease.


----------



## weelee65 (3 April 2008)

I guess you are right although i hope you are wrong...about the decreasing need for test kits part.

Anyway, the firm has other products - Oraquick, Pepp etc etc. Hopefully, our fortunes will change for the better. 

Guess theres nothing we could do except be optimistic....lol


----------



## The Ferret (4 April 2008)

weelee65 said:


> I guess you are right although i hope you are wrong...about the decreasing need for test kits part.
> 
> Anyway, the firm has other products - Oraquick, Pepp etc etc. Hopefully, our fortunes will change for the better.
> 
> Guess theres nothing we could do except be optimistic....lol




Well... I wish you luck. I got out of RBY almost 2 years ago after holding them for AGES and nothing ever happening...


----------



## The Ferret (4 April 2008)

RBY announces that 5.7% of issued captial caught up in Opes prime debacle, which happens to be the holding of Tan Sze Wee. This would explain recent price woes rather than anything else.....

Could get worse if ANZ decides to dump them....


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (11 April 2008)

You can call it small consolation in news that exposure to OPES has been eradicated though the shares are now trading at half of what I bought them LOL.  I guess RBY can move forward now.

Look at the volume of buyers at 82m shares against 44m shares on trade to be sold.  That's hopefully an indication of good news to come.  Heaviest volume of trading today in years.

Dr Sze-Wee TAN (CEO) has mentioned about the distribution of Pepp in China soon, but what is happening with ANHEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## weelee65 (13 April 2008)

Anheal...When's that happening ???

It is taking longer than anticipated...Maybe its not going to work anymore. 

Just wondering, with so much transaction over the last couple of days, who are the majority holders now?

Will minority holders interest like mine be adversely affected


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (24 April 2008)

Rockeby has just released a prospectus to raise 3,500,000 shares @1.5cents for $52,500.  Why bother raising a prospectus for that measley amount.

But what caught my attention in page 18 of the prospectus is that Dr Sze Wee Tan no longer holds any shares in the company but about 9million options.

Looks like he had to dump the whole lot with the OPES liquidation.

Maybe he should start buying up with his own money now?


----------



## weelee65 (24 April 2008)

So it seems,

Dr Tan no longer has shares? Is that good or bad?

Who bought 32 million shares and become a really big shareholder?

Pardon my questions, they may sound silly but i'm not a sophisticated investor. In fact, i knew nothing about stocks at all...lol


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (24 April 2008)

_"Dr Tan no longer has shares? Is that good or bad?"_

I think the Doctor himself is the only one who knows if its good or bad?


_"Who bought 32 million shares and become a really big shareholder?

Pardon my questions, they may sound silly but i'm not a sophisticated investor. In fact, i knew nothing about stocks at all...lol"_

Same here but I thought a party becoming a substantial holder should have details immediately released to the market.


----------



## weelee65 (27 April 2008)

Well, 

Its such a shame, he founded the company, without any shares, can he continue to influence the operations in the company?

Who are the majority shareholders now?


----------



## weelee65 (1 May 2008)

More news today,

I can only say to the management of RBY - Give it your best shot and good luck. Hope you make it.


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (26 May 2008)

There has been a solid resistance past few days between 0.009 & 0.01cent.

Maybe something is brewing.....hope its Anheal, but I think it could be a steady stream of revenue being generated from the Pepp sales in China.

Only they (Rockeby) know....fingers crossed


----------



## GetRich DieTryin (26 May 2008)

Also, what has happened to the revenue that is meant to come from the MOU 6million bird flu test kits.  Its certainly not showing in their quarterly accounts.  Does the MOU mean that the buyers are not obliged to buy the test kits in the upcoming months?


----------



## weelee65 (27 July 2008)

MOU void?? No payment recieved !!! US $230,000 worth of orders from 3 countries.



Does this sound promising at all? Yet brisk trading of its stocks the last few days. Is this a good time to buy some more? Will there be more "good news" ?


----------



## rederob (27 July 2008)

weelee65 said:


> MOU void?? No payment recieved !!! US $230,000 worth of orders from 3 countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sound promising at all? Yet brisk trading of its stocks the last few days. Is this a good time to buy some more? Will there be more "good news" ?



You could read the thread again and wonder why you even bother with this company.
You could also look at a chart for the good news.


----------



## weelee65 (28 July 2008)

Just hopeful i guess,

Always felt that their products are promising. Especially Oraquick and Pepps, Hope my optimism is not misplaced.


----------

